# The Return (The Heros of Mergovie)



## DarkMaster (Jun 5, 2005)

OOC OK new level new thread

The night at the hotel went through without any major problems other than a few vermins here and there disturbing your sleep. A strong odor of food can be smelled from down the stairs. Jraq and Trolm are also awake and are preparing their equipment. 

----

Jath wakes up as the first ray of sun starts to hit the Mergovian forest. All around him he can hear the bird sings and the little animal moves. The night wasn't too cold and his sleep was very restfull. Spring nights are sometimes quite cold but lately the temperature has been slightly warmer than average. 

----

Xavier wakes up in his enormous room, Karn still sleeping on the mattress. He saw from the eyes of the people around that they were internally questioning why Karn spend the night with in his bedroom, but obviously nobody did Nobles are allowed all kind of exentricities. 

----


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 5, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel half-orc Ran3/Brb1*

Solomon rises to stretch and eat.  "Let's get moving.  Jraq & Trolm.  Can you carry our equipment while Dai and I assume our wizard disguise?  Then Jasper, let's head for that sewer entrance you saw Udai use earlier."


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous.*

Before retiring for the night, Xavier uses the potions as need to restore him to full health.

* * *​
Xavier wakes early. 

His thoughts are filled with a sense of contact with the power of Hieroneous. Xavier feels uplifted and blessed. Heironeous has granted Xavier more strength to face the trial that surely lie ahead. Hieroneous does indeed seem to be watching over him.

Xavier takes a moment to contemplate what has happened so far. He sits at the window watching the city slowly stir to life in the predawn light.

Once it is light enough to do so properly, Xavier begins to prepare for the day.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 8, 2005)

Dai nods, "'guise it is, tho' I be more comfort wit' carry'n me owns," he says, pulling the robe over his generally loose clothing, most of his equipment is relatively unconspicious anyways so long as it's kept under the robe.









*OOC:*


Spells Prepared: _0th level:_ Guidance, Flare, Flare; _1st level:_ Shillelagh, Sunstroke


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 9, 2005)

The group quickly ready their equipment and Solomon and Dai pulls on their disguise. As they are preparing themselves they can hear the sounds through the door of their rooms heading outside. The group then leaves the room and follow what seems to be two small humans heading down the stairs. As they get to the main floor they noticed a few table open and some chairs. A table filled with food is on the side for the client who paid for the breakfeast. As the group gets down the stairs the dark elf looks at them and lowers his eyes concentrating on finishing a large pot of coffee. 

The two cloaked humanoid are elven females who sits nearby the buffet. They seems very absorb by their conversation. On the other hand of the room an half-orc who really doesn't seems to be friendly and two humans looking almost as mean are eating on a small table, the half-orc is using a large dagger to peel his apple. 

Near the dark elf, another short haired human dressed with a travelling cloth is eating calmly. At first glance the men seems quite peacefull and doesn't look in a funny way like the other three thugs at them when they get off the stairs. 

Across the narrow room the double door of the exit can be reached without too much effort. 

Jraq and Trolm waits for the other to decides if they will take the breakfeast or not.

-----

Karn wakes up while Xavier is looking at the window. Behind some soldiers are preparing for battle. Among them Xavier recognises the large female half-orc he fought yesterday. What looks like a small human (in comparison to her) seems to be discussing with her while she prepares her horse. The human seems to be wearing a noble outfit but he is too far for Xavier to recognises the Heraldry. He doesn't seems to be dressed for battle. 

Karn approaches Xavier and look at the window. "They are getting ready for battle. Do you know what are there objective." Karn looks carefully at the preparations, commenting on some of the soldier lack of knowledge in strapping their armor, preparing their bow and mounting their horses. 

Almost at the same time Xavier can hear someone knock on his door. "Sir Xavier, it's time to get ready we will leave soon" Xavier recognises the voice of the dwarven captain who greeted him when he got here yesterday. "I personally prepared your horse, Sir Roces"

OOC Assumes that Xavier is now at full strenght


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 9, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon scowls about the room.  "Well, we may as well eat here.  Better here than anywhere else.  Better here than no where.  But try to grab stuff we can eat on the way."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2005)

Oculus walks into the room towards the two cloaked elven females.

"Hello ladies, how's the buffet?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier is startled out of his meditation by Karn's question.

"I did not realise I had not mentioned it. They ride for Pruman, although what exactly they expect to find I am not sure. Yesterday I agreed to ride with them. I seemed that some of the answers at least lie in Pruman.

"Indeed, I should be getting ready now."

Xavier picks himself up from his place at the window and moves over to where his armour and weapons lie waiting. As they finish the discussion, he dons his armour and gear.

"Today I am not so sure I should go. We need to talk to young Master Conrad. But appart from standing around a few obvious places, I cannot see how we can contact them. So it is a bird in the hand against two in the bush.

"You are of course welcome to ride with me. Having someone I can trust at my side would be a boon. But if you wish to seek out the Conrads and your companions, I understand. I will inform the Baron's people that you are my companion, and you will have a place to stay here as long as I do."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2005)

Jraq and Trolm head quickly for the buffet trying to get as much food as they can. The elf looks at them for a short while and finishes his coffee.

A large quantity of food is put on the table. But by touching and smelling it, it becomes clear that it isn't of the highest quality. Most fruits seems almost rotten, the milk smells strange and a few worms can be seen in the bread. The butter and fruit jelly seems ok. 

As Oculus approaches the two elven lady, they stop talking and slowly raises their eyes on him. They seems quite annoyed by the human interruption. (diplomacy 9+5) Even Oculus best smiles and friendly attitude doesn't seems to improves their mood. 

(knowledge local 8+8) Oculus notices a brooch on the cloack of the two ladies. The silver moon of the Elven wizard guild. And old and once powerfull magic organisation based in the western forest of the country. The organisation used to be extremely well respected for their magical discovery and knowledge. But their influence in the region slowly decreased as the elves were losing ground to the humans. 

The two elven lady politely but visibely not interested simply answer "Far from exceptional"

They then quickly and politely smiles at him and continue their conversation.

-----

As Xavier mention returning to Prumen, Karn nods in approval. He turns and looks at the division getting ready within the castle walls and look back at Xavier. "I don't need to go back, I know what happened there. All we will find are dead bodies. Those who commit these crimes are now within the walls of this city. But if you wish to go there, I will go with you. I know the area very well and should help you in your investigation."

He pauses for a moment looking at the ground and continues "As for my compagnion, Heireionous knows where they are" Xavier feel anguish in the old men voices.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon carefully selects his meal, taking the best of the nutricious food he can find.  He eats some as he goes, but saves most to eat as they walk.  He looks around impatiently at any party member who is not hurrying.


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human servant of Hieroneous.*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "I don't need to go back, I know what happened there. All we will find are dead bodies. Those who commit these crimes are now within the walls of this city. But if you wish to go there, I will go with you. I know the area very well and should help you in your investigation."




Xavier fears as much, and acknowledges so to Karn. But Pruman remains the epicenter of things, and Xavier feels they should investigate it. But he takes care to ensure Karn feels under no obligation to go if he does not wish to.

Xavier straps on the last of his gear and, with Karn if he wishes to come, heads for the door.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 15, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

After preparing his spells, Jasper heads downstairs with the others.  He looks a little nervous in the common room, and almost as eager to leave as Solomon, but he doesn't say anything about it.  He simply finds a couple decent looking apples and starts eating one as he waits near the door.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> As Oculus approaches the two elven lady, they stop talking and slowly raises their eyes on him. They seems quite annoyed by the human interruption. (diplomacy 9+5) Even Oculus best smiles and friendly attitude doesn't seems to improves their mood.
> 
> (knowledge local 8+8) Oculus notices a brooch on the cloack of the two ladies. The silver moon of the Elven wizard guild. And old and once powerfull magic organisation based in the western forest of the country. The organisation used to be extremely well respected for their magical discovery and knowledge. But their influence in the region slowly decreased as the elves were losing ground to the humans.
> 
> ...




Undeterred, Oculus continues "Well yes, of course, this city food is nothing like Elven cuisine! The Elven fare in the western forests, why that is legendary!  Of course, it's said that the forest was enchanted by the Elven wizard guild there."

Oculus pulls up a seat and sits down.

"I can only fantasize about what the food there must be like. Not to mention the wizard guild itself! You know, they say that wizards and sorcerers are very different. Most people think they are pretty much the same, but if you study such things as I have, I'm hoping to be a sage one day, you see, you learn that they are as different as apples and oranges. While wizards study to gain their magic, sorcerers seem to get it from another source. Some think it is an innate natural talent. Others say the ability is granted by an evil witch goddess."

"Silly, isn't it? These old legends.  So, what brings you ladies here?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 24, 2005)

Noticing Solomon anxiousness, Jraq and Trolm quickly grab a few fruits and quickly prepare some bread with jelly. They quickly head in his direction and starts eating waiting for the other. The other people in the room don't seems to be paying attention to them anymore and continue what they were doing before the group appeared in the room.

The two elven wizards stays surprised as Oculus starts to talk about the elven forest and the wizards guild. (Diplomacy 13+5+4circumstancial) His knowledge of magic and the elves seems to have gotten their attention. They both look at him as he sits down to their table, initially slightly shocked by the human direct approach but as Oculus continue to visibely relax and listen to him. When he finally end with a question, they both smiles at him. The smallest of the two lady answers back looking at Oculus very seriously. "Indeed the food in our country is excellent. You seem to know a lot about magic for a human. The differences between those with magic in their veins and those who trully understand it is very important. I guess you are on the good path to become a sage. As for witches I don't beleive in them since I am 40 years old. She looks at her friend and starts to laugh in a very provocative and ironic fashion. They both let Oculus feel that he is an inferior being and that he is lucky that they accepted to even answer him. 

"As for the reason of our presence here, we are WIZARD student"She answers insisting on the word wizard, obviously hopping to impress him and make him feel inferior. "We are pupils of the Grand wizard himself She finishes looking at him with a look filled with pride. 

Oculus strongly doubts that they are saying the thruth the Grand Wizard never teach to young inexperienced wizards.

-----

As Xavier heads towards the door, Karn follows him without a sound. The two men are greeted by the dwarven captain who smiles as the two men appears all equiped in the door. 

"Follow me Sir the commander is waiting for you to leave for Prumen.

Xavier can hear a subtile sight coming from Karn behind him as the captain mention Prumen.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

"WIZARD students!" Oculus says, clearly impressed. "That is wonderful! I would love to chat with the two of you more sometime, I'm sure you can tell me much more about wizardry than I've been able to learn from my dusty old books! This is wonderful! Two actual elven WIZARDs!  What are your names and where are you staying? I don't have time now, but I hope we will meet again soon, hopefully over a more suitable meal!" Oculus winks at the smaller lady.  While eating, he tries to catch the reactions of the other guests to their conversation.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier greets the captain as is appropriate for one of his position.

Xavier walks in silence. He can think of nothing to say that would help Karn right now, so leaves the man to his thoughts.

When they get to the stables, Xavier checks over Sanfanedial's gear, making sure everything is in order. If he gets the chance, he will add a greatsword to his gear, adding it to a saddle sheath. While not as capable with it as he is with the longsword, he still remembers the fear it brewed in his guts when he faced Gror. If he gets the chance, Xavier decides to visit his friend the merchant and see about purchasing one.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 28, 2005)

The two ladies seems very proud that Oculus recognised their importance. When asked where they stay they seems sligthly ashamed. "It was late yesterday night and we had drink a little so we stopped here for the night. Usually you can find us in the library that's where we spend most of our time learning MAGIC"

They don't seem interested in other things then themselves and don't even dare ask when Oculus mention that he is in a hurry. 

As he stands up and go join his compagnion he doesn't notice that any of the people around, looked or listen at his little conversation with the two elven wizard. 

Trolm and Jraq are waiting with the other impatient to leave.

----

When Xavier inquires about a greatsword (OOC BTW Gror has a double sword) the captain tells him to wait a second and dissapears for a few minutes. Xavier sees him reappear in the shadow of the stable as he finishes preparing his horse. 

"Here Sir Xavier, one of the best we have in our Garrison." Xavier has seen quite a few weapon before and can quickly notice the grey steel of the blade. The steel of the dwarf, said to be stronger than rock.

"We haven't had time to enchant it but it should help you, just make sure to bring it back" He finishes with a forced smile. 

Xavier finishes to prepare his horse and follow the captain in the main garden of the castle. He notices about 60 mounted soldier preparing their equipment. Karn behind Xavier mounted on his horse looks at the scene with pride. The Commander is in the middle of the group discussing with what seems to be lower officer.


----------



## doghead (Jun 28, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier considers the sword for a moment, turning it in his hands and feeling the heft and weight.

"This is indeed a fine sword and I am honoured that you have chosen to offer it to me. But we ride into battle and I can only promise to do my best to return it. Today I ride out as a simple Servant of Hieroneous, and don't need such a fine weapon. If you would feel more comfortable, I would be perfectly happy with a regular blade."

Xavier takes the sword if the Captain insists, but returns it if he feels the the Captain would be happier not putting it at risk. Xavier takes care to ensure that the Captain is does not feel slighted in any way.

Once sorted, Xavier mounts up and follows the Captain through to the mustering yard. The scene is impressive, but Xavier wonders if they plan to take only mounted troops. While good on an open battlefield, they have their limitations. For the moment, Xavier remains out of the Commanders way until she calls him over.

ooc: are the troops heavy cavalry, or lighter mounted troops capable of fighting on foot as well?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

Dai, pleased with the moment to eat a decent meal, remains quiet as Oculus carouses with the elven "wizard" women.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 8, 2005)

Solomon scowls at Oculon's chatting, and tries to catch his eyes to hurry him along.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 10, 2005)

OOC Sorry guys just got a new baby and time to post is very difficult to find. 

Xavier carefully examine the soldier. Most of them are wearing chain shirt and a sword if required they could dismount and fight as infantry. Only a few high ranked officer are heavily armored.

The captain insists on Xavier for him to keep the sword for the battle. 

A few minutes later as the last soldiers gets ready the commander starts moving towards the gate leading directly outside of the city. A few officers follow her closely and soon the rest of the soldier order themselves in ranks and follow them. Xavier notices that Karn is also quickly and very effectively taking his place in the ranks. 

The large draw bridge starts to open as the heavily armored officer approache it. Almost immediatly the heavy steel grate opens in a thundering sound. 

----

The elven lady don't try to stop Oculus as he excuses them. Oculus go back to join the other near the entrance. The dark elf looks at the group with a funny look, wondering why they are so busy. But all these years dealing with customer in this area, tought him that he shouldn't inquire too much and he quickly returns to his business.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 10, 2005)

_OOC:  Congrats.  How many kids is that now for you?  You're catching up w/me.  I do miss this game, anyway, when its in hibernation._

BIC:  Solomon leads the group out, heading for the sewer entrance near the Temple.


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Heironeous.*

ooc: Congratulations Dark Master. So how many children do you have? How about you Manzanita?

Xavier acceeds to the captains insistance, and straps the sheath and sword Sanfanedial's saddle. Mounting up, he follows the Captain out of the stables.

***​
If appropropriate, Xavier has Karn stay by his side, or at least nearby unless Karn wishes otherwise. If possible, Xavier will try and find out a little more about where they are going and what they expect to find there and how the Commander expects to deal with it. He won't press the matter if the Commander seems reluctant to speak on it.

Otherwise, Xavier uses the time to relax and let his mind wonder over the events in Mornonas so far. The familier rhythm of Sanfanedial's gait makes it easy. Its good, Xavier concludes, to get out of the city again (completely forgetting he has only been in Mornonas for two nights and two days; it feels like much more).


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 10, 2005)

Dai follows along amongst the others, keeping the hood to his robe pulled up, even with most of the trouble being a day or so ago, he takes some solace in the shadows which conceal the darkness to his skin.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 5, 2005)

The group quickly leaves the dirty hotel and heads towards the industrial section of the town. The group takes the longuer but safer road through a residential area. Disguised as wizards with their bodyguards they aren't bothered. The trip back to the temple is rather uneventfull. 

Dai paying a special attention to hide the color of skin isn't noticed. The group walk among the early crowd, most of them heading towards the northern factory.
After about half an hour the group reaches the sewer entrance where they last saw Uder the councellor dissapeared. The steel grate was replaced on top of the man hole

---

The army slowly exits through the large gate of the Baron's castle. Karn follows closely Xavier without saying a word. Once everyone is out the commander starts yelling orders to the group. A group of 5 light armored soldier is then dispatched in front of the group and a few minutes later the rest of the unit heads through the woods along a small trails. The trail doesn't allow more than 2 horse wide at the time so the group is reorganised in two collumn. 

About an hour later Xavier finally gets a chance to approach the commander. As he approaches she smiles back at him. Xavier discuss about an hour with her. According to various report a tribes of gobelin from the northern march invaded the village. In the last year these attack became almost non-existant and she beleived that local militia probably soften up and allowed the gobelin to do much more damage than they should have. They are basically going to restore the order there. 

She also adds that an important lumber mill is located in the region and that for the economy of the Barony and the country, controls of the region must be regained. She then smiles as she finishes. "Wood or not, order must be restored in the region we can't allow these barbarian to disrupt our way of life. Letting fear paralyse the population is never a good thing."

OOC let's get this thing rolling again. I will try to post at least 2-3 times a week if everyone get's in.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2005)

Solomon glances around to see if anyone is paying attention to them.  He'd prefer not to be observed, but isn't willing to wait unless there's a guard company or other obviously suspicious observer.  He bends down and examines the sewer entrance.  If it looks like a simple steel lid, he will attempt to lift it off, look in, and enter, if it doens't appear immediately dangerous.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Dai gestures for the others to obscure the half-orc as he attempts to lift the grate, hopefully with a couple people milling about Solomon will be less likely to be noticed.


----------



## doghead (Aug 5, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, human male Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier listens to the Captain with a growing sense of unease. It seems that she is unaware of even the possibility that the militian were involved in the attack on Pruman. Or prehaps she is just keeping it to herself. Its not, Xavier acknowledges, the kind of thing you would tell a visiting emmissary. Xavier decides to hold his tongue for the moment, and see what they find in Pruman.


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 5, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper nervously follows the others to the sewer entrance. _ What will they have done last night?  Surely they discovered that we were here.  But we can't turn back now, it's too late for that.._

He watches with trepidation as Solomon opens the sewer.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 5, 2005)

With all the activity around and a good job from Dai and the others, Solomon approaches the grate. It looks somehow heavy but nothing he can't handle. Seeing nothing threathning inside he slowly lifts the grate. A quick look inside doesn't reveal much. There doesn't seems to be any light source close enough to provide light. 

The morning sun is preventing his dark vision from seeing more details. He can hear the sound of a small amount of water slowly flowing down the pipe. 

---

OOC for time consistency I will slow down your part Doghead.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

"I'm going in."  Solomon says softly.  He takes his new dwarven waraxe from Jraq.  Bring my armor down with you and I'll change in the sewer.  I'll shout up for you to follow as soon as I see what's down there."

Solomon then lowers himself in.


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC for time consistency I will slow down your part Doghead.




ooc: That works for me. I'm going to be inconsistant in my posting for a while anyways. Good luck guys. Watch out for halflings.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 8, 2005)

Solomon slowly goes down the metal ladder (pieces of metal stuck in the rock). As he reaches the bottom, the light from outside isn't that contrasting allowing him to use his dark vision. He notices on the floor the track left by Uder when he last saw him. A carefull inspection (roll 19+7) of the floor and the walls reveals that nobody else used this path since Uder last took it. The sewer is on the north/south axis, with no visible turn on either sides. The water at his feet his flowing towards the north. The dirty and foul smelling water is slowly making his way to the northern cliff down to the King rivers probably a few hundred feet from his position. Uder's track are heading south. 

Jraq and Trolm slowly lowers the half-orc equipment down the sewer. They wrap it up and put a rope around it. The dwarven war axe while magical doesn't shed any light (dwarf usually don't need it.)


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

While Jath knew that he should hurry, but the day seemed to peaceful of one to rush through.

_~Especially when I am not truly certain of what I am riding into...~_

Taking an extra few minutes to get ready, mainly due to his making hot tea for his breakfast, Jath finally cleared his camp and mounted up for the ride ahead.

_~Let us see what awaits us...~_

_OOC: [sblock]Sorry for the absence all, but it was something I could not help.[/sblock]_


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 11, 2005)

OOC Waiting for Manzanita to continue the temple part.

-----

Jath finishes his breafeast enjoying the beautifull spring sunrise over the forest. After travelling for most of the morning on the main road to Prumen. Around Noon as he starts approaching the area where the temple is supposed to be located he notices smokes coming out of the forest. Probably some campers making what seems to be a fairly large bonfire. 

OOC Verbatim did you had a level to Jath?

----

Xavier continues his walk along the Half-orc commander. Karn and her aren't much of the social type. Both seems to prefer riding in silence concentrating on their surroundings. Most of the soldiers on the other hand seems quite relaxed and are having casual conversation. The sun is slowly rising over the Mergovian forest. The ride to Mergovie is uneventfull until noon. The group quickly stops to eat. An hour later everybody is back on their horse and riding. As the sun starts going down on the forest Xavier notices something moving further down the road. The commander and I probably noticed the movement at the same time as she immediatly orders the group to stop.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 12, 2005)

_~Time to meet the neighbors...~_

Brushing himself off as he approached the plume of smoke, Jath fixed his hat and loosened the straps of his rapier. While he did not expect trouble, especially if they were going to build a fire to mark their presence, he did not want to be caught totally unprepared.

Increasing his pace slightly, Jath pressed forward to reach Prumen.

OOC: I think so..I will double check now.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 12, 2005)

OOC note that the smoke is coming from where the temple is supposed to be located. 

Jath press forward for about 15 minutes when (spot 20+6 vs xxx+4 for being large) he notices two humanoid form about 60` away. They seems to be unaware of his presence the surrounding trees and bushes makes it difficult to spot people on long distances. The two humanoid seems heavily armored but rather small in size. Their helmet prevents him from identifying what type of humanoid these two guards are. On their shield he notices what seems to be symbols he doesn't recognises. 

The two armored guards seems to be on a patrol, looking in all direction. Jath estimates that it shouldn't be long before they spot him and his horse.


----------



## doghead (Aug 13, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Xavier continues his walk along the Half-orc commander. Karn and her aren't much of the social type. Both seems to prefer riding in silence concentrating on their surroundings. Most of the soldiers on the other hand seems quite relaxed and are having casual conversation. The sun is slowly rising over the Mergovian forest. The ride to Mergovie is uneventfull until noon. The group quickly stops to eat. An hour later everybody is back on their horse and riding. As the sun starts going down on the forest Xavier notices something moving further down the road. The commander and I probably noticed the movement at the same time as she immediatly orders the group to stop.




Xavier, noticing that the commander has noticed the movement herself, stays quiet. But he lets his hand hang near the pommel of his sword and keeps his eyes and ears open. He says a quick prayer to Hieroneous, and opens his senses to the taint of evil.

"We have company Karn," he says quietly. Xavier indicates the direction with a nod of his head.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 13, 2005)

When Solomon gives the all-clear signal, Oculus will follow into the sewers.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 15, 2005)

While his first impulse is to dismount his horse and survey the guards from the cover of the woods, Jath forces himself to fight back the unwarranted paranoia and simply dismounts. Holding the reins loosely in one hand, while still be able to draw his blade should he truly need to, Jath walks up the path towards the guards.

"Hello, is this the path to reach Pruman?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 16, 2005)

The two small armored humanoid turns immediatly as they hear Jath voice. They both instinctively reaches for the handle of their sword, but don't draw them. They pauses for a few second looking at the intruder. 

After a few second of hesitation one of them raises his arm and points towards the west.
"Ze village, is zest of aki. Me not reecomand zou to travelll there. Me reecomand zou go home"

The small creature says in a something that sounds like a mix of old Mergovian and Axyrian. The two small creature do not seems menacing but ready to react would Jath try anything on them. 

----
Not too far away in the forest.

The commander observe the woods, drawing her sword she approaches the area where she saw some movement. Xavier, Karn and a few soldier move front with her. After moving about 20 ', they see what was hidden by that large tree. A horse and his horsemen are hung by their feets to a large tree. Their body seems to have been partly eaten and the gentle wind is slowly balancing their body. The group makes a few steps forwards and notice three others soldier in the same condition. 

The four body are dressed in the color of the Baron. 

The commander whispers to those arounds "The four scouts, they got the four scouts."

Xavier looks around him (sense motive 8+8 DC 10) and notices the sudden change of mood in those around him. While disgusted by the whole scene, Xavier's isn't scared at all somehow is faith in heireounous is giving him the strenght needed to face such horrors. He also feels that the soldiers and the commander are looking to him, finding strength in his way to handle the situation and by all the confidence that seems to emanate from him. 

Karn can be heard behind. "In the name of the King, There is more happening around here than I taught. Xavier I don't think the militian could do such an attrocity, their are cowards and traitor but not monsters."


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2005)

_OOC:  Whoops - missed my cue, there!_

BIC:  Solomon signals for the others to follow.  

"I can see tracks.  I believe they are Udar's.  Let me take the lead.  Cound slowly to 60, then follow."

Solomon, waraxe in hand, slinks into the darkness, moving silently, and following the tracks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 16, 2005)

Solomon heads forwards moving as sthealty as possible while tracking Uder's footsteps. (move sil 5 +9  hide 3+9).

Solomon follows the path for about 20 minutes waiting for his compagnion at each intersection in the sewers.

He finally gets to an intersection where many footsteps from various people becomes mixed. He is at a cross intersection most of the other footsteps he notices come and go from the other three tunnels. Uder obviously didn't use a path frequently used by whomever lurks inside those tunnels. Solomon tries to continue to follow the track among all these footsteps but (survival roll 1+7) things aren't that clear, given more time he could probably figure out the direction Uder took but he will really have to stop moving and carefully examine the ground. Solomon can hear the rest of the group slowly approach behind him. Solomon notices again footsteps made by a large humanoid going in and out of the three tunnels.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 16, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will slow down and let the others catch up, taking his time and doing a thorough search for Uder's footprints.  

OOC:  Take 20 on survival check

When the others come, he says, "One of these passages leads to Joe's house, I believe.  I'm seeing the same giant humanoid tracks we saw there.  Give me a minute here to see if I can find Uder's tracks.  If I can't, maybe we can follow the large tracks.  They probably lead the same place."


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 16, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The two small armored humanoid turns immediatly as they hear Jath voice. They both instinctively reaches for the handle of their sword, but don't draw them. They pauses for a few second looking at the intruder.
> 
> After a few second of hesitation one of them raises his arm and points towards the west.
> "Ze village, is zest of aki. Me not reecomand zou to travelll there. Me reecomand zou go home"
> ...




Keeping his features relaxed, hoping that the two guards will follow suit, Jath looks down the road towards the smoke still rising from above the tree line.

"Does it have to do with the smoke? Was there a fire in the village? I have some knowledge in how to treat minor burns if there are any who need help."

While in truth, his knowledge was limited to fetching some of his mother's balm and rubbing it on the area in question, Jath did not feel the need to share that grain of truth with the guardsmen.

_~Better for them to think I am useful than the what I really am.~_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

Dai drops down behind Solomon, waits to a count of 30, and then heads off quietly after the half-orc.  Coming up on the juncture of the other tunnels, Dai raises a questioning look to the tracker.


----------



## doghead (Aug 17, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier resists the urge to hastily make the sign of Hieroneous. _A sign made in haste is a as much a sign of fear_ on of the old Servants told Xavier once. He nods in response to Karn's observation, with which he agrees, but hold his tongue for the moment.

Instead, he heels SanFaneidal forwards and moves slowly between the bodies (if there is room, around them if there is not) being careful not to touch them. He inspects each of the scouts for any signs of life, and says rites for each when he doesn't find any.

As Xavier returns to where the Commander waits, the Servant of Hieroneoius ponders what to say. He has no authority here, and is wary of being see to be usurping the commander. But it is obvious that the soldiers, including the commander are waiting for something from him. He need to find the words to give the men courage, but not words that will inflame their passions. Xavier draws to a halt before the commander. He speaks to her, but in a voice intend for all those nearbt to hear.

"We should cut these men down, they have passed on. Hieroneous looks after their souls now.

"Whoever we face, they are quite capable. They want to frighten us, unsettle us. So we must respond with calm and courage. This is Hieroneous' blessing - the courage and fortitude to face those who wish us harm and to overcome them. If we ask Hieroneous, he will be here with us. He will give us the strength of body and spirit to do what we have to do today and to ensure that we don't become what it is we fight in the heat of battle."

ooc: OK. Xavier is looking to calm and reassure the soldiers. Doesn't want them getting scared, but neither does he want them all worked up and butchering everything they find. Not Hieroneous' style I think - _Law, Good_ and War and all that.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Solomon kneels down and start looking for any subtle clue that could help him in tracking down the Councellor. (roll 12+7, roll 10+7, roll 12+7)

After about half an hour of searching and observing for details (Listen Solomon roll 17+7, Trolm 7, Jraq 22, Jasper 12+1, Oculus 20+3, Dai 10+2) Solomon hears a very faint sound from the east tunnel, the sound reminds him of someone walking with a chainmail. 

Oculus also discern the subtle sound echoing in the corridor, Jraq instinctively silently rushes himself back against the wall drawing his weapon slowly. 

---

The two small armored humanoid listen carefully at Jath answers, (bluff 4+7 DC sense motive 6) The guard who was already speaking to Jath continues. 

Ze no werry strranger, ze zmoke es our kamp. Ze village es zest. Zou seem good human, I rrrecomand zou to leave area, before too late

The two small humanoid relaxed their guard seeing that Jath seems to be completly unaware of what is happening around. 

(knowledge geography 12+3) Jath is convinced that the smoke plume position correspond with the location of the temple written on his map. 

----

Xavier approaches the body, look at them. The injury seems to have been done with teeth from small creature. (search 14+2) He can't find any other mark of injury. It looks like they have been killed by those injury. The creature went hard on them, He notices missing part of ear, missing eyes, finger, toe. They all have at least one dismembered members holding to their body by a small amount of flesh. 

Xavier's speech (roll 6+14) while not his best gives the soldiers back some courage and motivation to continue. Xavier notices a subtle smile in the commander face behind her helmet as he finishes his speech. Karn and a few soldiers get down their horse. "You are right Sir Roces, let's give these poor man a proper burial, their little tactics will not work on us." 

The commander stays on her horse carefully observing the area. 

As the soldier reaches the body. Xavier and the others notice a dense fog quickly filling up the area. The fog seems to come from the forest all around them.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 18, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon points towards the noise, smiling at the swift actions of the soldiers.  "I will investigate.  Count to 60, then follow."  He then dissapears into the darkness, silently pursuing his prey.

_OOC:  So did he find any further trace of Uder?_


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 18, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The two small armored humanoid listen carefully at Jath answers, (bluff 4+7 DC sense motive 6) The guard who was already speaking to Jath continues.
> 
> Ze no werry strranger, ze zmoke es our kamp. Ze village es zest. Zou seem good human, I rrrecomand zou to leave area, before too late
> 
> ...




Although he felt certain his destination was where the smoke was, Jath had no desire to force the armored men talking to him to draw their steel.

_~The Trickster rewards those whose mind is sharper than steel...~_

His disarming smile never once leaving his face, Jath nods his head in agreement and bows slightly to the men.

"If all is well, then I will be off. However, I will feel much safer knowing that fine guards such as yourself are keeping the roads safe for travelers such as myself."

Mounting quickly, Jath turned around and slowly began riding back down the road, his mind already trying to figure out the best way to get past the guards who block his path.

_~Nothing is ever simple is it Mother...nothing is ever simple~_


----------



## doghead (Aug 22, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier notices the fog boiling up around them. He glances around the clearing.

_Its a trap._ He turns to the Commander.

"We are in a trap I think. Draw together your troops. If you can, you should lead your men out of here I think."

Xavier scans the forests around them looking for the sourse of he spell, senses open to the taint of evil.

"Karn. Stay close to me. If need be, we will take the fight to whoever it is to give the commander time to withdraw."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 22, 2005)

Dai nods after the half-orc, counts and then follows.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 22, 2005)

The large half-orc dissapears quickly in the dark. Moving silently and along the wall like a large feline. (move sil 8+9, hide 13+9). He walks straight for about 100 feet and reaches an intersection. He sees a dim light coming from the right tunnel. The armor are now echoing loudly in the sewer's tunnel. 

A quick quick look around the corner reveals two militians patrolling the area with a large dog on their side. The dog is leached with a chain by the one on the right. The other militian is holding a lantern. Both are also holding their spear in their right hand. The dog is sniffing the ground, like if it was trying to find or track a smell. The two militian seems alert and are actively looking around. 

Benefiting of the shadow Solomon wasn't detected. 

----

The two small humanoid looks at Jath as he praises them. They look at each other strangely. 

But when Jath mounts back on his horse and head for the village, the small humanoid mumbles something to his compagnion. He then shouts at Jath getting away. "Zou did ze right ting, stranzer" They then both continue their round in the forest.

----

Xavier initially doesn't feel any evil. The commander refuses to leave Xavier alone ordering the other troop farther away to get ready to charge at anything getting out of the wood and ordering the soldier near the corpse to regroup around them. "Indeed this seems to be a trap. I am a soldier of Mergovie, I've sworn to protect my country and the nobility.

She draws her large bastard sword and looks at him straight in the eyes. "They will have to kill me first, if they want you. 

Karn draw his crossbow and knock a quarrel."You can count on me Xavier, our lives will be very expensive. 

The other three soldier also draw their sword, obviously motivated by his earlier speech and are also ready to die to protect him. 

The captain leading the rest of the soldier lift his sword in the air ready to order a charge on the unknown opponent. 

The fog quickly fills up the area, and Xavier finally senses evil all around him. A second later a shower of arrows fall on the group. 

Xavier can feel an arrow or two buzz nearby but none hit him. His horse receives an arrow on the upper part of her right leg. (dmg 5) the warhorse used to battle injury barely moves on the impact. 

Through out all the sounds of pain and suffering from the soldier and horses he can hear a powerfull female voice shouting on his right. "Make sure to bring the gifted one alive" He feels a strong evil aura emanating from that direction. 

Xavier can't see farther then a few feet in front of him so he can assess the casualty from the first wave of attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 22, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon silently swings his axe over his shoulder and readies his bow.  Staying out of lantern range, but within darkvision range, he'll open fire, using rapid shot, aiming one arrow at each militiaman.
_
two arrows at +4 1d8 +3, then initiative +2, continuing to fire at any living militiamen.  _


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 22, 2005)

Staying in the shadow as much as he can Solomon let his first arrow go. 

OOC only partial action in the surprise round

(roll 10+6; dmg 2+3) The arrow strikes the militian in the chest. He falls on his knee trying to remove the deadly arrow. He drops the lantern on the ground, but it continues to burn.

Init 
Solomon 21
Guard 6
Dog 5

Not waiting a fraction of a second he pulls another arrow and fires at the one holding the dog (roll 10+4;6+3) still surprised he is unable to react and the arrow strikes him in an eye. He immediatly falls on the ground releasing the dog. Instinctively Solomon's hand goes to get a third arrow....


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 22, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon releases his next shaft at the man with the chest wound.  He feels no compassion for the former Prumen militiamen.  He will continue firing until both men die.  He will then try to manage the dog with wild empathy (+4).  As the dog can't see him, he figures he'll have some time.


----------



## doghead (Aug 23, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier hesitates. Staying where they are will leave them right where their opponents want them. They need to move out! But the Commander is already drawing her troops around her in a defensive circle.

_Ducks in a barrel._

The shower of arrows a moment later proves his fears well founded.

Xavier frowns as he senses something malign. He can't see it. But he can sense the direction. They can't stay where they are. Xavier wheels his horse in the direction of the evil thing.

He turns to the Commander.

"We can't stay here, we must take the fight to them!"

Assuming she assents he rallys the soldiers around him.

"With me! With me! For Mergovie, Mornonas and Hieroneous! Its time to go hunting!" 

Xavier pushes his horse forwards into the mist. He glances around to ensure that the soldiers are rallying to his call as moves towards whatever awaits as quickly as he can while allowing the men to stay with them.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 25, 2005)

Solomon fires his second arrow on the dying men (roll 5+4) The arrow strikes him on the shoulder but is deflected by his chain shirt. The arrow finishes his course against the wall. The soldier quite weak falls to the ground on the impact. 

(Dog spot 15+5, listen 20+5 DC10) The dog starts moving towards Solomon. He crosses about 25 feets and stops looking straight at Solomon. No doubt the animal can now see him. The dog is growling ready to charge...

Initiative Round 2 
Solomon 21
Dog 5

----

Xavier grabs the reign of his horse and redirect him towards the source of evil. (Xavier roll Ride 7+8 DC15) The horse follow his order even without seeing in front of itself. He charges through the fog. 

(Diplomacy roll 6+14 DC 15) As he charges in the fog he can hear the captain on his right ordering his men to follow Xavier. The commander also call a charge in Xavier direction. 

Xavier charges through the woods, branches are slapping his face and body as well as his horse. (roll ride 6+8 DC 15) His horses suddenly stops, after crossing almost 60' in the wood, not wanting to go further. 

The fog around Xavier is much less opact, He sees at least 10 armored small humanoid with bows shooting towards the mist. He notices arrow coming from all direction, they are probably much more. (spot 9+1 vs hide 8) He notices hidden behind branches and bushes a purple cloack figure, taller than the surrounding small soldier. 

Xavier estimates that the figure to be approximatly of human size.

Edit Xavier and his horse are currently stuck between branches and trees. The horses is refusing to move further. Xavier could continue but his movement will be indered.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 26, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon will hold his fire and freeze.  He will use body language to assert power but non-aggression towards the dog.  (Wild empathy +4)  He keeps his bow in hand, and, unfortunately, will have to shoot the man again if he retreats, shouts, or attacks.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2005)

Riding at a brisk but casual clip, Jath glanced back once after he was sure that he was out of sight of the two roaming guards. Seeing the road was clear for the moment, Jath dismounted quickly and began guiding his mount off the road and into the woods. Taking off his cloak and slipping on the light mithral mesh shirt he had placed in a saddlebag, Jath felt his heart pumping and he could not keep from smiling at the rush of excitement he was feeling.

_~Lightly now old boy and you will be there and back before they are any the wiser...~_

Taking off through the woods in the direction of the rising smoke, Jath moved in and out of the shadows as best he could.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 26, 2005)

Solomon remembers briefly seeing how the mergovian war dogs were trained, during his basic militian training. (roll knowledge(military) 12+1int+2syn handle animal DC 10) He remembers how the soldiers were ordering the dogs to drop their attack by a single gesture of the hand. 

Solomon tries to take it to use it to his advantage to calm the dog. (roll wild empathy 11+4 DC 20 The dog is well trained and ready to attack so I consider him hostile but I allowed a 1 round attempt without penality for the knowledge roll). Solomon tries to calm down the animal but that doesn't calm down the animal who charges on him. (roll nat 20;crit 24, dmg 9x2, nasty) The dog charges at Solomon's neck. Solomon in a last second effort his able to grab the dog's head and slow it down enough to prevent the animal from slashing it open. He pushes the dog back on the ground only sligthly injured (18dmg).

Dai about 40-50 feet behind can hear the growling dog and Solomon effort to stop it. He also see their struggling shadow because of the lantern droped by the guard a moment ago. 

Initiative Round 2 
Solomon 21 (18dmg)
Dai 18+3
Dog 5

----

Jath continue his walk towards smoke (OOC is your mount with you?) The guards seems to have bite to his story and left without even looking back. (listen 3+5 DC 20) He continue to move towards the smoke plume unaware of the battle raging in the wood nearby.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2005)

ooc: Jath did not bring his mount with him.

IC: As he glances from behind a tree to see the guards gone, Jath's smile grew even broader and he continued to glide through the woods.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 26, 2005)

Dai advances swiftly to aid Solomon with the dog, his palm coming swiftly down on the dogs forehead in hopes to knock it unconscious.









*OOC:*


Charge, Subdual attack +8, 1d6+3


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 26, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon grimmaces.  Yet again, he's been badly injured before the real fight even begins.

Deciding it is hopeless to calm the animal, he fluidly drops his bow (free action) jerks out his axe (MEA) and smashes it down at the dog's head.  _He'll use 1 BAB to power attack.  +7 1d10 +7_


----------



## Kangaxx (Aug 27, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper looks to Jraq and Trolm with a confused expression as Dai rushes off into the shadows.  "Where is he going?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 29, 2005)

Solomon drops his bow and swiftly get his axe ready. He then swings his axe to the animal. (roll 16+7;dmg 15) The large dwarven blade hits it in the ribs seriously wounding it. The war dog crashes on the sewers floor breathing very heavily. 

A second later Dai appears on the scene. 

Jraq whispers quickly "I don't know but it looks like they might need our help" on that the two soldier press forward towards Solomon and Dai.

Jraq, Trolm and the two wizards being slower are now about 40' behind. 

From what Solomon and Dai can see the corridor is heading front for at least another 60'.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 30, 2005)

*Solomon*

Solomon steps around the dog and approaches the wounded soldier.  He grabs his arm under the shoulder and pulls him to his feet.  "Speak!  Who are you looking for?"


----------



## doghead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Edit: Xavier and his horse are currently stuck between branches and trees. The horses is refusing to move further. Xavier could continue but his movement will be indered.




Xavier glances around looking for the fastest way around the obstruction to the taller figure in the purple cloak. Once more he shouts out a war cry to ensure that the rest of the soldiers can follow him. Then he heels his horse in the most promising direction and sets off after his quarry, his old long sword ihn hand.

ooc: sorry, no character sheet available at the mo. umm, mundane mw longsword iirc.


----------



## DarkMaster (Aug 31, 2005)

The soldier in Solomon hand is now unconscious and unable to answer him.

The others are now with Solomon and Dai. 
---

Initiative 
Xavier 18+1
Captain 14
Witch 7
Commander 6
Goblins 1

Xavier quickly starts moving to the right where there seems to be an open path that could allow him to reach a small clearing on which he could charge on the hidden cloaked individual. (ride 12+8 DC12) He fairly easily positions himself inside the clearing. He starts to notice more and more little armored soldier hidden in the woods.

On his right he hears the captain charging through the mist. He hears sounds of figthing but can't see anything due to the mist. 

The cloack humanoid steps out of the bushes removes the cloack covering her head. Xavier can see an elderly women that seems to be tatooed all over her body looks at him. Her eyes are fiery red and extremely scarry. She opens her arm and starts to talk as she raises her arm towards him sligthly moving the fingers "Young warrior, no needs to fight us, come with me in peace I have something to show you" (will save 11+7 DC17)

A moment later the Commander, her soldiers and Karn surges behind Xavier. They are too stuck in the branches and are trying to move out. 

Two small armored soldier position themselves with there lance pointed at Xavier in front of the lady. The other starts shooting at the Commander and her troops stuck in the branches. Two soldiers fall under the arrows, the Commander is slightly hit and Karn is not touched. 

The witch is about 30' from Xavier who could charge on her if it wasn't of the two small soldier.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2005)

"Damn!"  Solomon hurls the injured soldier to the ground.  "We must keep moving if we are to keep any surprise."  He brings his hand to his throat and pulls it away, glistening with his own blood.  "I am wounded.  Does anyone have healing before we continue?"


----------



## doghead (Sep 1, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous.*

Xavier is tempted by the seductive pull of her words. He does want to know what is going on. But the cries of the soldiers behind him as they are pierced by arrows clears his head.

"Throw down your arms and tell your warriors to do likewise, and you will be spared! Otherwise, you will face the might of Hieroneous! and the soldiers of Mergovie!"

If the "witch" agrees, Xavier holds where he is until the rest of the soldiers and the commander catch up. Otherwise he spurs his horse straight at the small warrios who stand in his way.

ooc; ideally I would like to just ride through them, but I suspect that that is not possible. If that is so, Xavier will charge them.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2005)

Dai produces a thin ashen wand, "dis will knit yer skin least."  He touches it to Solomon's throat and a warm green energy flows out of the wand and heals some of the wound.









*OOC:*


Use a charge of the Cure Light Wound Wand, heals 1d8+1, 2 charges left


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 1, 2005)

OOC the wand cures 6+1 hp Solomon is back at 20hp

Jraq looks around and turns towards Dai and Solomon"What happened here?"
---
Initiative 
Xavier 18+1
Captain 14
Witch 7
Commander 6
Goblins 1

(diplomacy 19+14-10 one round attempt (23) ; sense motive 3+8)
The old witch smiles as Xavier attempts to parley with her. But he can't gauge the nature of the smile and the witch intention behind it. 

The mist is still thick and combat is still raging between the captain and the goblin soldier. 

Xavier still waiting for an answer from the witch sees her move forward again. She turns towards the Commander and looks at her with an evil smile pointing her arms at her like she did to Xavier a moment ago "You stand no chance against our army, may I suggest a swift retreat that would prevent you the humiliation of loosing your entire your unit" (Commander will save 15 DC 17)

The large half orc turns on her horse and shouts at her soldier "Retreat, Retreat, this is a trap we are outnumbered. Captain, Xavier Retreat, it's an order we will get massacred" She then takes her horse and head back towards the road continuously shouting to her troops to retreat. (Xavier Sense motive roll 20+8 DC15 for having already experienced her magic) It's clear for Xavier that the witch charm worked on her. 

Seeing the effect of her voice on the commander she turns back towards Xavier. "You drop your weapon, we won't hurt you. I need to show you something young men" She adds looking at Xavier with her now more friendly red eyes and a slightly evil grin on her face. 

The goblins string their bow but don't fire, they look at the soldiers retreating. The two protecting the witch move in position to cover her without loosing sight of Xavier.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2005)

Solomon thanks Dai softly for the healing.  To the soldiers, he says, "They were here with the dog.  Prumen militia.  Don't stop their bleeding.  Follow me again after a count of 60."

With that, he trots off into the darkness ahead, axe in hand.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

Dai places his hand on Solomon's shoulder before he moves off again, "ya can't take much more o' a beatin' like dat.  Best dat we go wit ya."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 2, 2005)

Solomon is touched, but has made up his mind.  "The darkness is my home.  Stay close, and come running if you here my whistle or combat."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

As Solomon disappears into the darkness, Dai gives a concerned look and barely counts to thirty before following along with the others.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 2, 2005)

Jraq and Trolm don't even react as Solomon orders them to let the men die, not wanting to question the orders of who they consider right now their leader. But as Solomon dissapears with Dai following close by they turn towards the wizards. They look at them without a word, observing their reaction to what just happened.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 2, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper pales at Solomon's order to let the men die.  _After what they did to Pruman, they deserve it.  But does that mean we should sink to their level?  I am not going to be a murderer just because someone else is._

As Solomon leaves again, Jasper bends down to tend to the men's wounds as best he can.

OOC:  Heal +1, Jasper's best isn't much.


----------



## doghead (Sep 4, 2005)

*Xavier Roces, Servant of Hieroneous*

Xavier watches in dismay as the witch successfully works her charm on the Commander. But Xavier knows well enough from his own experience that the witch's majicks are strong and not easily resisted. For a moment he considers calling out to the Commander and tring to rally her, but something stops him. Suddenly he feels calm.

Xavier decides to see where the witches invitation is leading. Perhaps, in taking the attention of the soldiers and the fight, he can give the Commander time to gather her wits and return to the field. But also, he is genuinely curious to see whther the witch has something to show, or is just gilding the enchantment. Xavier suspects its a ruse, but decides to see.

"Hoa witch! So you've found someone to work your mind tricks on.

"But enough of this. I admit, I am curious. What is is that you have to show me? Convince me that its worth my holding my hand and letting you speak!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 6, 2005)

Jasper tries to stop the bleeding. (roll 9, 12, 6, 2, 4 +1 ) But he obviously lacks the proper training. The soldier looks at Jasper trying to save him with a glint of hope but suddenly his eyes becomes empty. Jasper realises that the men is dead. 

Jraq and Trolm looks at Jasper attempting to save him silently, not helping nor hindering his attempt at saving the men. 

-----

Solomon quickly spots the two soldiers and their dog tracks in the sewer. (roll 9+8 DC15) He follows them for about ten minutes turning left in right inside the sewer. He finally sees some light coming from a passage located on the right. The ligth is steady and probably hung on a wall or some other immobile object and he can't hear a noise coming from that tunnel. (search 20+4 DC10, listen 15+7). Dai is very close behind and also notices the light in front. The rest of the group is still following but can't see the light yet (OOC Feel free to add to the encounter with the guard if you want)

----

The witch grins of satisfaction as Xavier confess his curiosity. She subtely asks her guards to lower their weapons. They execute her order immediatly. The small guards raises their helmet and Xavier can see their face. There is no doubt in Xavier's mind these little humanoids looks like goblins. But Xavier never saw so well trained and docile goblins, executing orders like the best Mergovian soldiers. 

The witch steps forwards and starts to talk slowly "Greeting young warrior, my name is Rafaella, I am a guardian of the faith a bit like you are. These are my soldier from the faitfull tribe of Sed Amsila" (knowledge History DC30). Xavier never heard about such a goblin tribes. "I detected an incredible talent She pauses and shake her head "Such a waste. If you want I can help you master things that are in you but that you aren't aware of" She finishes looking at him straight in the eyes. Her red eyes literally burning with excitement. She pause and calms down again. "But this isn't the reason why, I decided to spare your life. I have an offer for you and offer that would be a win/win situation for both of us. But before I tell you more I need to show you a few things for you to understand the gravity of the situation""

She points towards a small fume of smoke coming out of the wood in the distance and starts walking in that direction. The goblin also start heading that way but keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 6, 2005)

Solomon continues to approach the light, planning to advance until he can spot anyone.  He does slow down, alert now for pits and trip wires.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 6, 2005)

Solomon inspects the surrounding carefully (search 8+4) He doesn't see anything particular. He peeks quickly at the corner. About 45' from his position he sees a large door similar to the one they saw near the temple. two everburning torch are hung on the wall lightning up the area. The militian footstep seems to comes from behind the door.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Dai moves up next to Solomon, "dun' look so good.  Ya ready?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 7, 2005)

Solomon sighs and slides a hand around Dai's bicep.  "Our path is a dark one.  They will be wary, you can be certain.  But we must continue.  We'll wait for the others to catch up before we go though the door.  Let's get a bit closer while we wait."

Solomon will cautiously approach the door and listen until the others join him.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 9, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jasper tries to stop the bleeding. (roll 9, 12, 6, 2, 4 +1 ) But he obviously lacks the proper training. The soldier looks at Jasper trying to save him with a glint of hope but suddenly his eyes becomes empty. Jasper realises that the men is dead.
> 
> Jraq and Trolm looks at Jasper attempting to save him silently, not helping nor hindering his attempt at saving the men.




Jasper pounds his fist on the ground in frustration as he realizes that the wounded soldier is dead.  "I'm sorry..."  He looks up at Jraq and Trolm with a scowl, but realizes they were just following Solomon's order, and bites his tongue.  "Let's get out of here."  With one last somber look at the body, he heads into the darkness to find Dai and Solomon.  _Solomon and I will have to talk about this when were not in a sewer._


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 11, 2005)

The two soldiers lowers their head as Jasper look at them. They follow him without a word in the sewer, their weapon drawn. 
----
Solomon silently approaches the door, (roll 10+9). He puts his ear against the door (listen roll9+7) but can't hear a single sound coming from the other side of the door. 

He sees Dai about 20' from his location and the rest of the group is about 60' slowly emerging out of the torches shadow.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 11, 2005)

Solomon will allow the others to approach, but puts his finger to his lips when they can see him to indicate silence.  Does the door seem locked?

"Our first obsticle is here.  Can anyone open this door quietly, or must we bash it down?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 12, 2005)

Solomon (search roll 1+4) carefully examine the lock trying to see if it's locked or traped, but is unable to deduct anything from simply looking at it. Taking his time he slowly starts to press on the handle with his thumb but the little tongue doesn't go all the way down to the handle(OOC the door is locked).


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2005)

"OK."  Solomon whispers.  "Dai, Jraq, we'll all kick it together."

Which of Jraq or Trolm looks bigger?  In any case, Solomon will get the others to help him bash down the door.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 15, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "OK."  Solomon whispers.  "Dai, Jraq, we'll all kick it together."
> 
> Which of Jraq or Trolm looks bigger?  In any case, Solomon will get the others to help him bash down the door.




Jasper pulls his wand of magic missiles free and points it at the doorway, ready to blast whatever is on the other side.  "I'm ready." He says quietly.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 15, 2005)

[sblock]A little search on the guard would have revealed that he had the key [/sblock]

OOC both soldiers are about the same size

Trolm steps up while Jraq draws his bow ready to shoot inside. 

Dai, Trolm and Solomon charges at the massive wooden door. (roll 1+3(DC10), 13+3DC10, 17+3+2DC15) The doors crashes down on the weight of the three men. The door gives to a small room with two large doors, 2 small bed camp with soldiers sleeping. The two soldiers are in their chain armor with their weapon on the floor they wake up with all the noise. Their is one door on the back of the room and one on the left wall. 

Behind the door facing them, Solomon, Dai and Trolm can hear grunts, shouts "What the &^&*%^% is this" and movement. They can also hear a very low and powerfull grunt behind the left door.

Surprise round since the soldiers were not ready for this. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Dai 13+3
Jasper 15+1
Oculus 9+6
Jraq 12
Solomon 9+2

Trolm quickly regather his wits and charges on the soldiers sleeping in the right bed drawing his sword during the run (roll  21+2;dmg 8) striking the soldier in the chest. The soldier barely waked up crashes back in his bed unconscious.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC:  Yep.  Should have searched those guards...

BIC:  Solomon will charge and attack the other soldier if he still lives upon his initiative.  Once this soldier is dispatched, Solomon will see if the beds can be moved.  "We must be ready to defend ourselves, quickly."  he hisses.

His idea is to move the bed to give cover for the casters, and perhaps himself, as an archer.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

Dai mutters a blessing of guidance under his breath as the others rush into the room, following them cautiously while drawing the two kama from beneath his robes.









*OOC:*


Cast Guidance, Move into the room and draw both weapons as part of the move action.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 16, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper frowns at the sleeping men as the door opens.  _Should we attack them?_  But before he has time to consider it, Trolm answers the question.  Jasper then follows the soldiers lead, lobbing a missile from his wand at their other opponent.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 20, 2005)

Dai feels a faint surge of energy as he finishes invoking the power of nature.

Jasper steps in the door and with a swift motion of his wrist invoke the projectile of energy. He guides it towards the second soldier. (dmg 4) The projectile crosses the room and hits him in the chest. The soldiers steps back on the impact still half asleep and not fully realising what is happening to him. 

Oculus seeing that Solomon is still injured quickly invokes Fharlanghn. His hands starts to glow with energy. He steps towards the warrior and touches him. Solomon feels a hot tingling in his neck as his injury heals (CLW 4+1 Solomon at 25hp)

Before the injured soldier can surrender or talk after receiving the energy missile Jraq let his arrow fly (roll 15;dmg 3) The arrow strikes him in the stomach and he crashes in his bed unconcsious. 

Solomon seeing that his two immediate opponents are down rushes towards the left bed. He turns it on the side letting the dying soldier body crashes on the ground. Has his head hits the stone floor Solomon can hear a faint crack as his skull brakes. He then takes the bed and bring it back near the door to cover the wizards.

The sounds and war cry are getting closer from both door. Who ever is behind those doors should reach them soon.


-----[]------
|B................|
{..T.............|      
{.......B.S..OD|
-------[J-]---
............Jr
B for Bed I assume the bed is in angle to cover Jasper from both doors.
{} and [] are doors the left and main door are 10ft wide. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Orc Leader 21
Orc 1 21
Dai 13+3
Jasper 15+1
Oculus 9+6
Jraq 12
Solomon 9+2 (25hp)
Orc 3
Mok-Mok 5
Orc 2 5


Trolm pushes the soldier out of the bed and difficultly slide it on the floor towards the main door. He then turns it on it's side such that it increases the cover from the smaller central door. 

A few second later the smaller front door slams open, the great orc warrior with the yellow plume appears behind it his massive composite bow in hands. Chanting a loud war cry and hainously looking at the group. He notices Oculus partially hidden behind the bed and fires at him. The arrow quickly crosses the room as the string of his bow is released. (roll 27 ;dmg 6) The arrow barely scratches his shoulder, damaging his robe more than anything else. (Oculus at 15). The arrow finishes it's course on the wall behind him. 

A Orc surges behind the orcish leader charging at Solomon. But the bed placed between them give the half-orc enough time to react before he can attack (The bed prevented the charge).


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 20, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

_Gods protect me, he's huge!_  With a quick word and an arcane gesture Jasper conjures a glowing ball of fire on top of the orc leader.  Then he crouches in the door frame, hoping to get as much protection as possible from it and the nearby bed.

OOC: Cast flaming sphere, DC 16 reflex save to avoid 2d6 damage.  Then he moves to the closest location possible where he'll have cover from the orcs.  From your description, I think that might mean staying where he is.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 21, 2005)

_OOC:  I'll assume Solomon didn't have time to ready his bow.  A few seconds though, would probably have allowed him to re-ready his axe after moving the bed._

_BIC:_  Solomon mutters a 'thanks' to Oculon for the healing and grips his axe again after the bed is moved into rough position.  The sight of the orc leader sets off an odd calm inside him.  It is his destiny, he knows, to fight this orc.  One at a time, though...

Solomon pulls back his axe and swings it wide, as though to fell a tree.  "Kill the others.  Leave the leader to me." he growls.

_OOC:  Solomon has no choice but to first rid himself of the advancing orc.  He strikes at it with his axe.  +8 1d10+7  AC:  16_


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 21, 2005)

"'dis is not da place fer yer own personal glory, we fight 'm all together," Dai says, both kama at the ready in his hands he advances upon the rushing orc.









*OOC:*


+8 magical kama 1d6+3 dmg; (masterwork bonus included only cause I don't know what it's bonus is)


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 22, 2005)

Dai swiftly moves past Oculus and Trolm and jump (no need to roll jump check)on top of the bed and counter attack the orc who seems surprised by Dai moves. (roll 6+8) The magical Kama strikes the orc in the right ribs but is unable to pierce his thick studded leather armor, continuing his spin he steps down the bed and finishes the spin facing his opponent. 

Jasper kneeling behind the bed invokes the ball of fires nearby the large orc archer. (roll Reflex 24) The orc quickly steps aside to dodge the rolling ball of fire who is now located in the door step. 

Oculus waiting to see what is hidden behind the large door before using his ray of enfeeblement decides to grab his wand of magic missile and points the large orc. Again a large dart of energy appears in front of him he directs it towards the large barbarian. The large orc barely reacts as the energy bolt strikes him. (dmg 2).

Jraq position himself behind the kneeling Jasper and tries to find an open space between the orc and Solomon. (roll 21-4 for Solomon) the arrow whistles in Solomon's hear as it heads towards the barbarian leader (dmg 7) The large orc turns his body instinctively as the arrow is about to strike him. The arrow ends his course on his left shoulder. The proud warrior barely reacts to the pain. 

Solomon taking advantage of Dai's diversion steps on the bed (jump 11+4) and engage the orcs. (roll  12+8+1 for being higher;dmg 1+7) The orc still disoriented by Dai's attack never see Solomon's sword coming. Luckily for him Solomon's hand went slightly off course and instead of hiting the middle of the chest stops in his opponent shoulder. The orc steps back under the shock but quickly comes back to engage Solomon who steps down to take advantage of the bed. 

One of the orc on the other side of the door hesitate a few second and decides to jump throught the ball of fire. Holding his falchion above his head he jumps over it. (roll 21) the orc is able to jump over it unarmed. He land on his feat and go provide support to his compagnion fighting Dai and Solomon. 

The third orc seeing how his friend easily jumped over the ball of fire doesn't even hesitate and throw himself in the room falchion in hand. (roll 17)Unarmed he heads towards Oculus and Trolm. Trolm armed with his sword steps forward preventing the orc from attacking him. 

In a loud bang the large double door burst open. A large humanoid shape emerges of the shadow around 10 ft tall and almost as large as the double door. The large humanoid starts moving towards Solomon behind the injured orc. All recognises an Ogre dressed in the same clothing as the orcs and armed with a huge greataxe. The ogre looks quickly glances around before stopping his look on Jasper kneeling on the ground as he control the flaming sphere. He let a terrifying roar go as he tries to push the other orcs to engage Solomon and Dai.

The group can hear other orcs approaching from the front door growling like beast
-----[]------
|....L......O....|
{.MM.O.B...T..| 
{.MMOB.S..Oc.|
-------[J-]---
............Jr
L Orc Leader
M Mok-Mok the Ogre
B for Bed I assume the bed is in angle to cover Jasper from both doors.
{} and [] are doors the left and main door are 10ft wide. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Orc Leader 21 (9dmg)
Orc 1 21 (8dmg)
Dai 13+3
Jasper 15+1
Orc4 14
Oculus 9+6
Jraq 12
Solomon 9+2 (25hp)
Orc3 6
Orc5 6
Mok-Mok 5
Orc2 5

Trolm engages the orc facing him (roll 25;crit 13;dmg 6) The soldier is unable to strike at the Orc directly but his ferocious attack are forcing him to move out of position and are quickly tiring him, he won't be able to follow that rythm for very long. 

The Orc leader slightly anoyed by the arrow in his shoulder kneels on the ground and grabs an arrow. He quickly aims at Trolm fighting his compagnion and let the arrow goes. (roll 25-2rapidshot-4;dmg 5) the arrow is blocked and slow down by his shield but still seriously scratch the soldiers leg. Not quite happy of his partial succes he reloads and aims a second one (21-2rs-4) but this time Trolm uses his shield effectively and the arrow is deflected against the wall. 

Solomon notices that the orc is slightly loosing it, his muscle are pumped and a small amount of saliva starts to run down his mouth as he leaps on top of the bed to engage Solomon (jump 13) (roll 18+1;dmg 13) The blade hits him on the leg, to make things worst the same one that was injured the other day when he felt in the pit. Blood slowly starts to spill from his injury. But holding the pain for himself he continue to fence with his opponent.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2005)

Solomon's calm is disrupted.  He had imagined a solo battle against the orc leader, one in which he could use his speed, steath and archery to his advantage.  Clearly this was not to take place.  In fact, he was no longer in control.  The battle had erupted, filling the small room with its whirling chaos.  The opportunity to strategize was gone.  Now was only the time to kill or be killed.  To hit harder, and live longer.

_OOC:  Solomon slips into rage on his initiative.  He hopes that Jraq or someone will have taken down the injured orc attacking him by then.  If not, he'll strike at that wounded orc.  If it is down, he'll attempt to move North, fighting his way towards the orc leader.  He'll try to fight the orcs, to take advantage of his favored enemy bonus, leaving the ogre to the others.  With rage, str 21, +1 dwarven waraxe: +10 1d10 +10.  AC 14  If he somehow were to reach the orc leader, he'd use full power attack, changing his attack roll to: +6 1d10 +18_


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 22, 2005)

Dai flurries with his two kama, hoping to take the orc in front of him down so that Solomon can proceed to where he needs to go.









*OOC:*


Flurry +6/+6 magical kama (1d6+3)


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 24, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper cowers behind the bed as he watches the ogre smash its way into the room.  _Sounds like there's more coming.  This can only get worse, I hope my friends are better at fighting than I am.  I've got to stop that thing, it's massive!_  With another arcane gesture, Jasper conjures a pair of magical projectiles and sends the flying at the ogre.  Then he waves his flaming sphere into it as he steps away from the melee.

OOC:  Deciding the ogre is scarier than arrows, Jasper takes a 5' step away from it into the back of the room.  He'll then cast magic missile on it (2d4+2) and roll his flaming sphere into it. (reflex save DC 16 or take 2d6 damage)


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

Dai engages the injured orc barely standing on the bed. He can see joy in his eyes as he struck Solomon. But his celebration is quickly ended by Dai attack. Dai can feel that the orc has a lot of difficulty to deal with the fast moving monk. (roll 12+6, 1+6;dmg 2+3) (Orc balance 5 DC15) The Kama's are flying all over the place. Ripping his opponent flesh in many places but none of his attack seriously injure his opponent. But the orc overwhelmed by the monk's attack is unable to stay up on the bed and is forced to step down. Dai notices the hate, violence and frustration as he steps down. 

Jasper invokes two dart of energy and aims them at the large Ogre. The two darts leave his hand simultanously and hits the large warrior in the chest. (roll 4+roll 1+2) the ogre barely moves on the impact almost as if the two dart of energy simply bounced off him. Has his hand commands the ball of fire, he steps a few feets back. 
The rolling ball of Fire (save 14) strike the ogre in the legs. He saw the ball too late, he steps back as his boots and pants are burning (dmg 6+4). The ogre seems visibely annoyed by the wizard. 

Another Orc erupt in the room from the back door. Already raging he charges towards Solomon to protect his leader. 

Oculus still covered by Trolm steps back and starts moving his hand around, in a quick final movement he points his finger at the Ogre a black ray of energy erupts from his finger and (roll 17+4;dmg 2+1) hits the Ogre in the head. The ogre lowers his shoulder and seems disturbed by the ray he just received.

Jraq picks another arrow and aims at the injured Orc that just steped down. (roll 8) The arrow hits the raging orc but doesn't go through his armor. He quickly take a second arrow, cursing his bad luck and fires again (roll 14 ;dmg 6) This time the arrow hits his mark. The orc falls on the ground as the arrow pierces his lower trunk. 

Solomon's opponent felt but a second one is now between him and his targets. (jump 11+6) Solomon leaps over the bed to meet the orc on the other side. As he his still in the air he swing his sword over his head and strikes incoming orc. (roll 7+10; dmg 6+10) before he even touch the ground his sword his cruching his opponent helmet and skulls. Blood splashes all around as he touch the ground and remove the blade from his opponent's head. The orc inanimate body falls immediatly on the ground. Solomon tries to continue unsuccesfully his progression towards the Orc leader.

The other orc fighting Dai tries to leap over the barricade to engage Dai. (jump 19) He leaps in the air and land near Dai who just pushed back the other Orc. (roll 19: dmg 1+1+4) Dai crouch at the last second as the orc curved blade swoosh over his head. 

Another Orc gets out of the nearby room and charges on the open Solomon putting himself between him and his leader. (roll 12) Solomon whose sword is still in his opponent's head a few feets behind bring it back in front of him at the last second and in a very fluid move execute a beautifull parade. As his blade hits Solomon's blade the orc stay's surprised for about a second by the quickness of the barbarian. 

Mok-Mok surges above the bed (jump 30) he falls besides Dai and his fellow orc. Dai already crouched from the Orc attack (attack 31;dmg 18) is unable to react quickly enough as the massive axe hits him in the shoulder almost cutting his arm off. Dai's inanimate body rolls back a few feets behind. The ogre his boot and pants still burning from Jasper spell not even pay attention to the monk and heads towards the two wizards. 

The orc seeing how succesfull was the ogre tries to press the offensive on Trolm hoping to squeeze the two wizards in the corner. (roll 14) But Trolm stays calm and easily repel the orc offensive. 

-----[]------
|....L....OS..O.|
{.......BOMM.T| 
{......BMM..Oc|
-------[J-]---
............Jr
L Orc Leader
M Mok-Mok the Ogre
B for Bed I assume the bed is in angle to cover Jasper from both doors.
{} and [] are doors the left and main door are 10ft wide. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Orc Leader 21 (9dmg)
Dai 13+3
Jasper 15+1
Orc4 14
Oculus 9+6
Jraq 12
Solomon 9+2 (25hp)
Orc3 6
Mok-Mok 5 (17dmg;-3str)
Orc2 5

Trolm seeing that the group is about to get flanked yells "Jraq, get your ass over here quick!!!" Has he is fighting the orc he turns towards the wizards,"Move out of here, fast"

Trolm continues to engage the orc in melee, Trolm is visibely stronger but pressed in time he needs to kill his opponent as quickly as he can if he wants to have a chance to cover the wizards. (roll 23;dmg 10) Trolm using everything he got continues to shower attacks at the orc. Weakening at each attack the orc can't do anything against the soldier three last attack. the first one striking his left arm. unable to hold his falchion Trolm strikes him again in the leg to finally trust his sword thrue his helpless opponent's sternum. The orc falls on the ground emitting a low growl. 

The Orc leader seeign Solomon approaches fires one last arrow (14-8) but he is unable to find his mark as the orc is providing cover to Solomon. Laughing he drops his bow and grabs his greataxe. He looks at Solomon with a defying a look and flexes his muscle as he prepares himself to kill him. In a low and slow voice he adds "Prepare to die"

Dai unconscious is slowly bleeding to death (I am not saying if he stabilise or not so for now he is at -5)


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 25, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Near a state of blind panic,  Jasper pulls a scroll from his belt and nervously tries to read it which avoiding the ogres flailing axe.

OOC:  Jasper pulls out and attempts to defensively activate his scroll of lightning bolt.  Concentrate +9 vs DC 18. (I think, I don't have the books handy.)  If it works he'll line up the bolt to hit the ogre and the 2 orcs behind it.  Afterwards he takes a 5' step away from the ogre.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 25, 2005)

OOC Couldn't wait for Solomon to see the results of that action

(roll concentration 16+9) Jasper reads the scroll title and his hands gets energized with electricity (Intelligence 11+4 DC10,DC15) Jasper nervous quickly but carefully calculate his trajectory while dodging as much as he can the savage attacks of the ogre. For a fraction of a second a powerfull arc of electricity gets out of Jasper hand. 

(reflex Ogre, Orc nearby, Orc in front of Solomon save 23, 13, 11 dmg 22) The Ogre moves out of the way but is still slightly shocked as the arc strike his large arm. The two orcs behind him drop their weapons on the ground. While they seem death their smoking body continues to tremble for a few seconds before crashing on the ground. 

Solomon notices that the large orc behind is surprised by what just happened. A fraction of second that could give Solomon the advantage in their duel. 

The ogre rises his large body again, looking at Jasper. if he wasn't sure before, Jasper is now certain that is the next on the Ogre lists.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 25, 2005)

Oculus, through the chaos of the melee around him, hears Trolm's yell.  Nodding, he moves as best he can back through the door.

ooc: Oculus will try to move back out of the room, trying to avoid aoos if possible. If he can, he will cast an acid arrow at the ogre.  If none of this is possible, he will pull out his scroll of shield and cast it on himself.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

Dai bleeds a bit more onto the ground.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 26, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

The chaotic battle could confuse even an experienced soldier.  But Solomon is undaunted.  Ogres, lighten bolts, rolling balls of fire, jumping over beds, flying arrows.  None of it really registers.  For Solomon, his focus has always been on the yellow-capped leader.  Finally, no opponents block his progress.  The time for battle is come.

_OOC:  Sorry - been a bit slow on the posting this weekend.  Anyway.  Wow, what a battle.  I wonder if you'd be interested in letting us make our own rolls, Darkmaster.  We could hyperlink them from Invisible Castle  or whereever.  I get so into Solomon; rolling his dice would be nice at times.  I won't this time though.  It looks like the leader is at least 10 feet away, which would allow Solomon to charge.  With a charge and full power attack, Solomon's attack roll is +8 1d10+18.  (Critical 20/x3  )Unfortunately, this leaves his AC at a miserable 12.  He's using the magic dwarven waraxe, you know.  He's left his greatsword behind.  Nice job with the lightening bolt, Jasper.  We're hardly out of the woods on this one, though._


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 26, 2005)

Jraq aims at ogre and fires one last arrow. (roll 26;dmg 3) The Arrow barely scratch the skin of his leg. Jraq drop his bow and grabs with his left hand the still shaking young wizards out of the doorstep. With his right hand he unsheats his longsword and places himself in front of Jasper to cover him.  

Solomon can see the fear in his opponent eyes as he charges on him with everything he gots (roll 19+8;8+18). The Orc seeing the blade heads towards his massive torso steps back to dodge it. Solomon can feel his axe rip his flesh and muscles. But the orc steps forwards again to re-engage Solomon. The yellow feathered orc is obviously by far the most talented and dangerous warrior he ever fought.

The large Ogre furious by Jraq action turns his attack on the Mergovian Soldier. "He is mine, get out of the way miserable human" The Ogre press his attack on Jraq. (roll 20!;confirm 20; dmg 21x3 Damn another good NPC that bites the dust, I have to be carefull with those heavy dmg creature). Jraq tries to do his best to dodge the massive axe, about three times he his able to move quickly enough to prevent the axe from touching him. But on his last dodge he trip on the ground. The Ogre who also seems a proficient fighter doens't hesitate a second. His blade cuts his neck. Jraq heads roll about a feet from Jasper out of the room. The Ogre doesn't even blink as blood starts to spill all over, pressing on the young annoying wizard. 

-----[]------
|....LS........|
{.......BMM..| 
{......B.MMTOc|
-------[--]---
...........J
L Orc Leader
M Mok-Mok the Ogre
B for Bed I assume the bed is in angle to cover Jasper from both doors.
{} and [] are doors the left and main door are 10ft wide. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Orc Leader 21 (35dmg)
Dai 13+3 (uncouncious -5)
Jasper 15+1
Oculus 9+6
Jraq 12 (dead)
Solomon 9+2 (20(12hp after Rage) I forgot to update them last round)
Mok-Mok 5 (20dmg;-3str)

Trolm let go a cry of despair and pain as his compagnion head rolls on the ground. The Ogre too focused on the Jasper didn't bother about keeping the Trolm within reach. Trolm staying calm and making sure to cover Oculus attacks the Ogre. Anyone who could see his eyes would read pure vengance in the warrior eyes. (roll 16;dmg 6)"AAAAARRRRGG" The soldier launches a series of attack. The Ogre not fully concentrated on him repels most of them. Trolm effort only resulted in minor injury here and there. 

The bleeding large orc looks at his options, not many the raging half orc is blocking the door. At Solomon's surprise the Orc steps back towards the large double door. Covering himself as much as he can from Solomon's attack. Once he reaches it he tries to close the large metalic door behind him.

Jasper flaming sphere is still burning behind the bed


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 26, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Getting splattered with the gore that used to be his friend is simply too much for Jasper.  "AIEEEE!!!"   With a piercing howl, he turns tail and flees from the ogre.

OOC: Withdraw action, Jasper moves as far away from the ogre as he can.   From a metagame standpoint I hate to abandon the party, but I wouldn't be role-playing the character if I had him do anything else at this point.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2005)

Oculus sees bits and pieces of the battle around him.  Jraq's head rolling on the ground.  The ogre shrugging off attacks easily.  Dai on the floor bleeding.  He realizes there is no path to escape, he is trapped in the corner by the ogre.  Trolm stepped up to defend him, facing the fierce ogre alone.

"Solomon! Let him go! We need your help!"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 27, 2005)

Solomon is surprised by the orc's retreat.  The battle was wrong from the start.  Perhaps it was not meant to be.  Glancing towards the others, he sees his fallen friends and hears the fleeing Jasper, who has left the potent fireball hovering impotently.

The orc can wait.  The time is not right.  He must help his friends.

Solomon spins away from the retreating orc and charges the ogre.  The ogre is facing Trolm, opening its back to Solomon's axe.  The ranger leaps at it's open flank, attempting to embed his axe in its vertibrae.

_OOC:  Probably can't charge since it appears the bed may be in the way of a straight move.  But Solomon can still probably flank.  Use full power attack.  (+2 flank, +5 str, +1 axe) +8 1d10 +16  (+7 str +8 power attack, +1 axe)_


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 27, 2005)

OOC Manz you could have rolled the dice?

As Jasper dissapears down the sewer corridor. Oculus tries to stay calm as much as he can and invokes a magical green arrow. He carefully aims it at the Ogre. (roll 17+4;dmg 5) the magical projectile hits him on the chest. As the acid slowly starts to burn his flesh he turns his attention to the now more threathening wizards. "Ready to join your friend human"

Solomon let the orc dissapear behind the double door, He quickly turns and run towards the bed (roll 5+6) he jumps over the bed almost hitting himself on it. He falls back on the other side and engage the monster. Solomon trades accuracy for power, The Ogre tries to stop the Enraged half-orc (roll 8+8;dmg 3+16) but being caught between the two warrior divides his attention. Solomon his able to strike him hard in his massive ribs. The Ogre slightly chokes on the impact still wondering what just hit him. Solomon sees a bit of blood coming out of his mouth, but the large monster stays up and counter attack on the now more dangerous treath. "You will pay for that son of human b**$%" The Ogre enters some kind of rage as he tries to strike Solomon, like him he now seems to be trading accuracy for power. roll 16;dmg 25) Solomon is unable to stop all the blows coming from the raging ogre. As he steps back he hits the bed behind him and that prevents him from dodging the massive axe that strikes him in the lower abdomen. The pain is so intense that Solomon doesn't even feel the pain as he crashes on the ground. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Orc Leader 21 (35dmg)
Dai 13+3 (uncouncious -5)
Jasper 15+1
Oculus 9+6
Jraq 12 (dead)
Solomon 9+2 (-5(-15hp after Rage))
Mok-Mok 5 (50dmg;-3str)



Trolm who now seems to be panicked by the power of his opponent keep up the fight hopping that the wizards will help him. "Oculus, if there is anything that you were keeping for later now is the time to use it.' He continues to fight the creature using his shield to block the massive axe as much as he can. (roll 15;dmg 5) He strikes the ogre in the flank but his attack barely goes through the creature thick skin. Oculus acid continues to burn the ogre skin(dmg 6). Oculus also notices that his opponent seems to get weaker, a large quantity of blood is now spilling from his mouth and his eyes seems to have problems staying focused on Trolm.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2005)

Oculus watches in shock as Solomon, the hero of Prumen, falls to the ogre.  Solomon's axe cut deeply, but it was not enough.  Oculus watches in dismay as the ogre grows even fiercer, and his heart sinks.  He hears Trolm's words. Good Trolm, ever the loyal soldier.  He had been with them since the beginning.  But what was Oculus keeping for later?  He had nothing.  

Still, the young wizard wasn't going let Trolm, the loyal soldier know there was so little hope, and no chance of escape.

Mustering up his courage, he says "We're going to get through this Trolm! Ogre, you are going down!"

Yelling out after his fleeing friend "Jasper! Use the flaming sphere!"

ooc: Oculus casts magic missile, then pulls out his wand of magic missile.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 28, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Somewhat ironically, Jasper's flaming sphere winks out of existence.  _ Jraq.. so much blood.. he's dead!_  Down the hall Oculus' shout brings Jasper up short.  _Oculus?  I can't lose you too.   What could I..   it'll kill us all._

OOC:  Jasper spends the round cowering in the hallway and trying to build up some courage.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 28, 2005)

Oculus makes his incantation making two energy missile appears out of thin air. He redirects them over Trolm head striking the Ogre twice in the chest (dmg 1+1, 3+1). The large Barbarian steps back a few second and seems to be now in extreme pain. But he doesn't fall. 

The injured now raging barbarian continues his assault on Trolm. The soldier defends the best he can against the large axe (roll 12) The ferocious Ogre pushes him on the ground with his feet hoping to finish him. Trolm stays up simply puting his left knee on the ground. The Ogre swings at him with everything he got hopping to crush the soldier once and for all. But Trolm raises his shield at the last minute blocking the large axe. His shield loudly resonate and vibrate for a few seconds. 

Initiative
Trolm 21
Dai 13+3 (uncouncious -6)
Jasper 15+1
Oculus 9+6
Solomon 9+2 (-6(-14hp after Rage))
Mok-Mok 5 (67dmg;-3str)

Trolm rapidly stand up and taking advantage of his opponent exhaustion and injury strikes back. (roll 20!;9;dmg 6) He thrust his sword in his opponent stomach. The Ogre now deadly injured still stays up. His mouth now completly filled with blood and his eyes almost closed. 

Oculus takes his wand out of his belt and invoke the power contained in it. Nervously he aims it at the ogre. The energy projectile strikes the bleeding monster in the chest(dmg 1+1). The large creature take a last look at the wizards and crashes on the ground shaking sporadically.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2005)

"Make sure it stays down, and loot what you can, the others could be back any moment," Oculus tells Trolm as he scrambles around the ogre to aid his fallen comrades.

ooc: Oculus will use his best judgement to decide how to handle the triage situation, and will find out who can benefit from help the most.  I believe he has a cure light and three cure minors left, plus any healing that his fallen comrades have, assuming he knows of it.  He and Trolm will loot what they can and flee the scene.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 28, 2005)

_OOC:  Solomon has one potion of CLW, for what its worth.  Not that we should use it unless we need it.  Of course, we probably do need it._


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 29, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Hearing the sounds of the battle stop, Jasper's heart freezes in his chest.   _It doesn't sound like there's still an ogre in there.  Maybe they're ok?_  He quietly heads back the the scene of the battle to see what remains of his friends.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Trolm grieving the lost of his friend steps on the monster and pierce his neck with the blade of his sword. But visibely that do not seems to be enough to calm down his hate. 

Oculus looks around to see who needs his help first. Solomon seems to be the most injured of the two, his internal organs spilled on the ground Oculus wonder how he can still be alive. He rushes to him and cast his CLW (roll 4+1) The spell regives Solomon's body a form that can sustain life and most of the bleeding seems to have stop (Solomon now at -1/-9 stable) Oculus then heads towards Dai. 

Oculus can't determine his state so he doesn't take a chance and cast his cure minor wound at him (Dai stabilised at -5 so he is now at -4). Trolm who started to loot the Ogre and Orc brings back a potion of cure moderate wounds and 2 potions of cure light wounds(They assume so from past experience meeting the orcs). He also says that he suspect that the other Orc also have one. 

Oculus gives one of the CLW potion to Dai (2+3 Dai now at 1) Dai slowly regains conciousness. At the same time Trolm went to give the potion to Solomon (roll 4+3) His injury seems to cure themselves the half-orc opens his eyes but quickly falls back uncounscious as his rage end. Trolm pick up another potion on one of the Orc and gives it to Solomon again (1+3 Solomon now at 2)Solomon wakes up not knowing how he can still be alive.

Jasper appears in the doorstep.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 29, 2005)

"Thank Fharlanghn, and all the merciful gods," Oculus says as his friends recover. "Quickly, let's take what we can and get out of here." He quickly explains the situation to Dai and Solomon.

Oculus says a prayer over Jraq's body as the others prepare to leave.  He suggests taking Jraq's body with them, to give him a proper burial, if they can.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 29, 2005)

Dai lets out a curse in his native tongue and clutches what was nearly a severed arm, still in pain.  "D'ya think we can do a bit better next time?"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon rises, looking confused.  He keeps glancing around, as though looking for someone who is not there.  "I....I...where did he go?"  Shaking his head, he takes a deep breath and focuses on the room.

"Yes.  We must go.  We will take Jraq's body.  Can one of you wizards detect for magic before we go?  And thank you, Trolm and Oculus, for saving my life yet again.  I am forever in your debt."

Solomon picks up Jraq's body and slings it over his shoulder, keeping his axe in the other hand.  "We have much to think about."  He waits to make sure Trolm, or someone, takes the head.

Once they begin walking, closing the doors behind them, Solomon starts to talk again.  "The orc leader fled.  Even though he could have defeated us.  Something scared him, and it wasn't me.  I think it was the lightening bolt.  We must bear that in mind.  The orcs fear magic.  Also, there were no witnesses to our near defeat.  As long as they don't find Jraq's body, all they know is that we came, killed 3 militiamen, 3 orcs, and an ogre.  They may come to fear us.  I don't want them to find Jraq's body.  But we can't very well carry it across town with us either.  We need to keep an eye out for a place to bury or hide it.

_OOC:  What equipment does Jraq have?  Otherwise, out net is one potion of CMW?  Solomon does want to search the bodies as well, taking any keys or other valuables._


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 29, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Jasper watches from the doorway as his companions rise, too overcome with over abandoning them to say anything.  He simply focuses his attention on the floor as they prepare to leave.
> 
> Once they begin walking, closing the doors behind them, Solomon starts to talk again.  "The orc leader fled.  Even though he could have defeated us.  Something scared him, and it wasn't me.  I think it was the lightening bolt.  We must bear that in mind.  The orcs fear magic.  Also, there were no witnesses to our near defeat.  As long as they don't find Jraq's body, all they know is that we came, killed 3 militiamen, 3 orcs, and an ogre.  They may come to fear us.  I don't want them to find Jraq's body.  But we can't very well carry it across town with us either.  We need to keep an eye out for a place to bury or hide it.




"I.. I think it was the lightning bolt.  I cast it from a scroll, but if he didn't notice that he would assume that I'm a significantly more powerful wizard than he expected."  Jasper looks up at Solomon while speaking, then his eyes trail along Jraq's body to where his head should be, and Jasper returns his focus to the floor.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2005)

OOC assuming a relatively quick search of the bodies and area 

(search roll Solomon 9+4, Jasper 12+4, Oculus 2+4, Dai 11, Trolm 13)

A quick search of the room and body reveals the following. 
On the ground they find the a beautifully crafted Black wood bow (The leader bow)
On the Orcs they find a total of 200 drar, 1 CLW potion per Orc 3 were used so 2 left and 5 similar sets of key, 5 studded leather, 5 falchion and a few uninteresting personal things, like bone dice,bone and metal religious statue, garbage. 
on the Ogre, Large studded leather made of high quality bull leather, A finely crafted large greataxe, 1000drar, and a silver shiny ring on his left hand. A special set of key obviously very different from the one found on the orc and a Cure Moderate wound potion. 

The beds are empty

The ring, the bow and the potions (obviously) radiate magic.

Trolm pick up the head of his deceased friend. Promising himself to kill all those who are responsible for all these death. He do not seems disgusted by it a bit. Seeing how Jasper seems to avoid it, he quickly store it in a bag.   

The group gets back to the sewer and walk back towards where they came from (I don't really know where you want to go back?) As they walk down the sewers Trolm asks Solomon. "I wonder where we will bury Jraq's body, in this rat hole." He pauses a few second and continues "But I agree we can't let them know that we lost one of our"


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2005)

Solomon is shocked to find the bow of the orc leader, obviously a powerful and important item.  "He really WAS scared."  Solomon mutters.

Having collected all the transportable valuables, they'll head back the way they came.  "We're too badly wounded to fight again.  Let's head back to our hotel.  Hopefully we can find a place to bury Jraq on the way."

_OOC:  I guess we won't take any of the ogre's armor or weapons.  Just too big to handle or carry about in town without attracting attention._


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 30, 2005)

Dai takes an interested look at the ring, he had heard of rings which protect the wearer from physical harm, and after today's events could use such an item.  On the way out, he sings quietly a litany for the dead.









*OOC:*


Dai could shoulder perhaps the greataxe and armor, he's not really encumbered at all


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 1, 2005)

OOC Dai can take them on his shoulder without problem.

(Listen Oculus 6+3, Jasper 10+3, Solomon 15+7, Dai 6+2, Trolm 11). 

As the group continues their escape down the sewer tunnel. Solomon pauses his walk as he hears a very subtle metalic sound. He concentrates a few second on the source of the sound. As the other becomes quiet it is clear to Solomon that this is the sound of people walking in armor and that it's coming from both sides of the tunnel. He also notices various level of intensity on both sides. It looks like his enemy is moving in the sewer in at least three of four different group and they are not that far from them.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2005)

"Shhhh"  Solomon halts and holds up his hand.  "They're after us."  he whispers.  "We must exit these sewers.  Extinguish our lights.  Everyone take hands; I will lead us."

Solomon reduces their pace and tries to keep everyone silent.  Looking down, does it appear they are leaving tracks?  He'll also keep glancing up to see if he can see a grate to the streets above.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 1, 2005)

Solomon can see a grate about 100' in front of the group


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 2, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper quietly and nervously follows Solomon's lead. _ I hope he knows where he's going, I don't want to see another ogre._


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2005)

Solomon leads the others to under the grate.  

"I think we should exit.  I don't think we can hide, outfight, or elude them down here.  They probably know the layout.  At least above, we can try to disapear into the crowds.  That does mean we have to abandon Jraq's body, and the ogre's weapons.  Even burning Jraq's body would attract them here too fast.  Perhaps we can take his head and give him some sort of burial later."

Unless anyone has a better idea, Solomon will doft his armor, and hand his axe to Trolm, in order to take his wizard pupil disguise again.  The armor and weapons would be of little use in a fight anyway, considering how badly he's injured.

_OOC:  Solomon wouldn't want to take any of the mundane orc armor or weapons either.  We just don't have a means of carrying them._


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 3, 2005)

Solomon tries to help the other reach the grate as silently as possible. (move silently roll Solomon  16+9;25 for him +3 for other; Jasper 17+1+3; Oculus 7 + 2+3; Dai 20+3+3; Trolm 12+3; ) The group silently moves along the ledge of the sewer. The constant flow of water seems to cover most of the noise they are making. 

As they get under the grate and are getting ready to escape. The group hear the sound of foot steps approaching dangerously the intersection located about 100' further down the tunnel. They seem to be moving at jogging pace.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2005)

_OOC:  How hard is it to get out?  How high is the grate?  If possible, Solomon will push off the grate then throw Jraq's body out first._


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 3, 2005)

OOC The grate is about 10-15 feet high and for someone like Solomon pushing the grate is relatively easy. He could also carry Jraq but that will require a climb check DC15 and a strength check DC10


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2005)

_OOC:  OK - forget it.  I had a plan for Jraq's body, but time is of the essense.  Solomon will simply drop Jraq's body.  If no light comes through the grate, Solomon will tell the others to light a torch or a spell._

_IC:_  "They are approaching.  Get out as fast as you can.  Oculon and Jasper first.  Trolm & I will hold them off.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 4, 2005)

"You first, Solomon, and take Jraq with you,"  Oculus says.

ooc: If possible Oculus would have taken and worn some armor and shield (he's proficient). He casts expeditious retreat.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 4, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

"We don't have time for discussion or bravado, let's just get out of the sewer.  Trolm, will you give me a boost?"  Jasper puts deed to word and starts trying to climb out.

OOC: Climb -1, he's going to need that boost.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 4, 2005)

Dai helps boost others who are more encumbered or less able to climb out, leaving it till it is only him and Solomon and then he'll climb out as well, giving a Solomon a hand-up once he's out.









*OOC:*


Once/If we get out, can you give us an immediate description of the area?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 4, 2005)

Once Jraq's body has dropped, Solomon pulls out a throwing axe.  He plans to hurl it at the first opponent to come within 20 feet, preferably an orc, then fight with his big axe with both hands, if it comes to it.  Of course, he'd prefer just to get out.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2005)

"Let's go then. Trolm, can you take Jraq's body?"  Oculus climbs out.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

Jasper nervous starts to climb the stairs. Even under normal circomstance He would have a hard time climbing it slowly and now he must do it fast or else they might all perish. Below Trolm is holding him in the back to help him. Trolm trying to help Jasper slips about 5' in the air (Climb 8) he gets a hold of himself but is unable to provide much assistance to the wizard. Metallic part of his armor strikes on the metal ladder as he fall. The other can hear him swears as he hears his armor strinking the ladder. 

Jasper counting on Trolm for the climbing almost loose step as the soldier falls (roll 7-1). He takes a few second to regain his footing before he can move further. 

The soldier alerted by the metallic sound press the march. Everyone can hear one of them say "Quick the left tunnel."

A few second latter three humanoid shapes and a dog appears about 100' feet from the group position. Solomon, Dai, Oculus recognise Gror with two prumen militian.

Gror shouts to the other."Quick the wizard and the soldiers are trying to escape". (Gror and 2 soldiers Spot roll) Trolm and Jasper being in the ligth of the grate are very easy to spot.

Initiative: 
Soldier1 19
Solomon 15+2
Jasper 10+1
Oculus 2+6
Gror 8
Dai 4+3
dog 7 
Soldier2 6 

One of the soldier approaches 40' (He is now 60' from the ladder) sheating his sword and taking his crossbow from his and loading it with a quarrel. while keeping an eye on the two climber"You two up there get down immediatly, if you surrender peacefully we won't kill you I promess" He didn't seem to have notice the other in the shadow of the below.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 5, 2005)

Oculus utters an incantation

ooc: casting Levitate to be able to make a quick escape, if need be


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

Dai mutters a curse under his breath, things had just gone from bad to worse.









*OOC:*


Is there any vegetation down here near Gror & Co.?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC no significant enough vegetation to use an entangle spell. 

|WWS|
|WW..|
.......... about 50'
........... 
|WW..|
|WWS|
|WWD|
|WWOJT
|WW..|
|WW..|

Solomon feels a tingeling in his stomach as his stomach skins and muscles repair under the potion magic (roll 4+3;Solomon now at 9hp)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2005)

Solomon still has his action readied.  It seems pointless to switch to his bow.  Combat, in fact, is hopeless.  As soon as the others are out, he'll break for the ladder himself.  Meanwhile, he'll stay where he is, making the maximum of his minimal concealment.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 5, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper looks up at the daylight streaming through the grate.  _So close.  But there's no way we'd all get out of the sewer before they get here.  I'm not turning my back on my friends again, and I'm certainly not going to trust the mercy of these murderers...  Maybe if I can panic the dog it will divide their numbers._  Jasper slowly climbs off the ladder as though following the soldier's instructions, then steps into the shadows and repeats a now familiar arcane phrase.

OOC: Jasper moves to the west side of the tunnel (I'm assuming getting off the ladder only requires a small portion of his movement) and casts flaming sphere on the dog.  DC 16 reflex save or it takes 2d6 damage.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

Hearing Jasper begin his incantation, Dai figures it is the time to act first before they can get the jump on them.  He presses his wand against his side invoking the restorative magic, figuring it's better to be alive a bit longer than be too thrifty with ones minor charms.  Once he feels the tingle of magic in his bones, he ducks down lower ready to invoke a prayer to the sun to drive fatigue in Gror's bones.









*OOC:*


Cure Light Wounds on myself, 1d8+1; Next round prepare to cast Sunstroke once Gror gets within 25'.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 5, 2005)

Solomon continues to wait in the shadow carefuly observing his opponents. 

Trolm seeing that Jasper wants to go do down also steps down without a word raising his hand in the air. Jasper steps behind him walk a little towards the soldier who keep his eyes on Jasper. As he goes down he notices the other hidden in the dark. Before he can say anything a large ball of fires appears close to the dog about a 100' feet from Jasper location (reflex save 11;dmg 7) The dog growls as the nearby ball of fire burn his fur. 

Oculus cast the levitate spell on himself. 

Gror yells order at the soldier near the ladder"Carefull they are more hidden in the shadow below." He then turns towards the other soldier and says something. None can understand what he says. He then draw his double sword and moves towards the group. Gror is now about 40' feet from the group. 

Dai casts his healing magic on himself and prepares (Assuming a wand 5+3;Dai now at 9) his spell against Gror. 

The dog moves quickly toward the group he is now about 20'. A large portion of his fur completly burned.  

The other soldier quickly dissapears in the tunnel he came from. 

Initiative: 
Soldier1 19
Solomon 15+2
Trolm 11+
Jasper 10+1
Oculus 2+6
Gror 8
Dai 4+3
dog 7 
Soldier2 6
|WWFS|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWS|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWG|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWD|
|WW..| 
|WWJ.|
|WW..|
|WWS|
|WWD|
|WWOT
|WW..|
|WW..|

The soldier approaches passing in front of Gror and aims at Jasper. (roll 8) The quarrel fly over the dog but hit the right wall of the sewer about 5 feet in front of Jasper. The soldier curses loudly as he realises that he missed his target.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 5, 2005)

*OOC:*


Yep, a wand... down to 1 charge left.  Which D is Dai and which is the Dog?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 5, 2005)

_OOC:  by approaching to within 20 feet of Solomon, the dog has triggered Solomon's readied action.  He throws his MW throwing axe.  +5 1d6 +3_

"Get out!"  Solomon shouts.  

_OOC2:  You've got Jasper pretty far forward.  I think he just meant to step off the ladder.  Solomon wouldn't have wanted him to step in front of him._


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2005)

"Trolm, go up and lift the grate out of the way," Oculus says in a low voice before uttering some more arcane words.

ooc: casting Shield. Oculus still has both feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC Ok I corrected Jasper position and indicated Dai's position
Also I add the following to last turn action.

Solomon surges from the shadow as the dog closes on the group. (roll 12+5+4 for being invisible to the dog;dmg 3+3) 
The axe falls on the dog's back, seriously wounding it. It stays conscious but seems extremely weak. The dog makes a few more steps limping and drops on the ground.

|WWFS| Flaming sphere
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWS| Soldier
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWG| Gror
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWD| Dog
|WW..| 
|WW..|
|WW..|
|WWS| Solomon
|WWD| Dai
|WWOJT Oculus, Jasper and Trolm
|WW..|
|WW..|


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2005)

*Solomon Kreel*

Solomon motions the others back.  He will retreat if possible, to the other side of the ladder as the others climb, hopefully putting himself out of charge range from Gror (MEA), then take up a defensive stance. (Full defense - standard action, +4 AC to AC 20). _ (this is assuming he will act again before Gror, which is dubious)._

"Can you slow him down with any spells?"  he asks.

Solomon anticipates being the last one up the ladder.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 7, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> "Trolm, go up and lift the grate out of the way," Oculus says in a low voice before uttering some more arcane words.
> 
> ooc: casting Shield. Oculus still has both feet planted firmly on the ground.




"No!  We need his sword arm down here."



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Solomon motions the others back.  He will retreat if possible, to the other side of the ladder as the others climb, hopefully putting himself out of charge range from Gror (MEA), then take up a defensive stance. (Full defense - standard action, +4 AC to AC 20). _ (this is assuming he will act again before Gror, which is dubious)._
> 
> "Can you slow him down with any spells?"  he asks.
> 
> Solomon anticipates being the last one up the ladder.



"Maybe.  But we are not going to be able to get out of here while he is stilll standing."  Jasper takes a step forward as he wills the flaming sphere back in this direction, and prepares a spell to 'slow him down'.

OOC:  By my understanding, Jasper would have started this round in the water next to Oculus, and now be next to Dai as he takes a 5' step forward.  He then uses a MEA to move the flaming sphere 30' towards the battle, and readies an action to cast color spray on Gror as soon he is in range.  (DC 15 will save or various things happen depending on his level.)  

Since the soldier moved in between Gror and Solomon, Gror won't be able charge, so that's not really a concern at this point.  Going up the ladder really isn't a viable plan for the characters here.  Climbing makes you flatfooted, provokes AoOs, and requires a DC 15 check which pretty hard for most of the party.  One more or two people might make it while he cut the rest of the party down from behind.  Since I don't think any of the characters plan on being the one to ditch his friends, the only way we're getting out of here is taking out Gror.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 7, 2005)

Solomon puts himself in a defensive stance ready to receive Gror's charge.

Jasper with putrid water sligthly above his waist ready concentrates on the ball of fire. The flaming sphere slowly make it's way toward Gror. He also ready a spell on him.

Oculus hidden behind Solomon and Dai cast his shield spell.

Gror observe the flaming ball approaching behind him, turns around and notice the wizard and barbarian waiting for him to act. He lower his sword and with a sign of the hand orders the soldier to lower his crossbow. "What are you trying to do here" echos the former militian voice. "You don't stand a chance against us. You don't know what you are against. We aren't a small group of thug that simple village hero like yourself can stop" Gror says with an evil grin on his face. 

"Things as you might start to discover are much more complicated than the Prumen massacre. The warrior slowly approaches the group while he was talking (about 10') keeping a wary eye on the wizard and the barbarian. 

OOC waiting for Dai's action


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 7, 2005)

"He's sent the other soilder for reinforcements.  We must get out of here.  Come on Jasper.  GO!"

_OOC:  Solomon will back 5 feet towards the ladder, still on full defensive, and urge Trolm to climb out.  My understanding is that the climb check was only necessary when Solomon was going to carry Jraq's body.  Anyone could climb out.  There is no soldier between Solomon & Gror; only a dying dog.  Solomon has no desire to fight Gror now, only to escape.  I believe Dai was going to cast a spell on Gror...

OOC2:  I'll be checking out for a long weekend later today.  I'm heading up to Portland to run my first marathon.  Wish my knees luck!_


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 7, 2005)

OOC Good luck, I remember when my father back in his day did the Marathon. It wasn't something easy. 

OOC Climb DC 10 to go up the ladder because of the pressure.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 7, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

If he thinks he can do so without Gror hearing, Jasper hisses quietly to Solomon "My spells are more capable of stopping him than anything you can do.  Go and I will stall him."Either way he motions for the others to climb out As he calls out to Gror; "We are not all simple villagers.  I would rather not wait around here for your friends to show up, but if you force me I can certainly incinerate you in the mean time.  If you wish to talk further, then it will have to be somewhere more... aromatic."

OOC: Jasper moves the sphere 30' closer or until its 10' behind the soldier, whichever is first.  He keeps color spray readied to be cast if Gror takes any offensive action.  Bluff +0 to convince Gror that he has a powerful spell ready to go.  Hopefully Gror's sense motive is just as bad.     Sense motive +8 to see if Gror believes him, and read any underlying meaning in his response.

Good luck Manzanita!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 8, 2005)

Dai hefts his newly acquired spear, it's incredibly sharp point ready for blood, he hurls it at Gror.









*OOC:*


+6 to hit, minus whatever range penalties and plus any masterwork bonuses that I don't know of.  Whatever damage it deals.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2005)

ooc: does the grate look like a barrier?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 10, 2005)

OOC Yes


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2005)

Gror said:
			
		

> "Things as you might start to discover are much more complicated than the Prumen massacre."




Hearing Gror's words, Oculus steps forward past Dai and Solomon.  He holds his hand up behind him, gesturing for Solomon and Dai to hold, and speaks to Gror.

"Yes, I've been trying to figure it out.  What was the purpose of the massacre?  Who are you and what is your purpose?  What are you doing here in the sewers?"

Hidden behind his back, Oculus gestures with his hand for the others to flee.  

_Trolm, please open the grate..._


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 12, 2005)

Solomon softly curses at the perceived foolishness of the wizard who would banter with the treacherous murderer, but he feels he must trust his companions.  Perhaps the wizard has a plan.  Solomon's only plan is escape.  He'll let Trolm, or whomever, exit first, if no one else moves that way, he'll begin climbing the ladder.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 13, 2005)

Dai glowers at the prospect of fleeing and letting the poor wizard fall, there were better ways to go about this.  Muttering under his breath, Dai lowers his spear slightly, although still prepared to hurl it at Gror if the man should charge them.  He'll wait for some of the others to climb the ladder, being one of the last few up.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 14, 2005)

OOC Sorry for the delay. 

Trolm seeing the wizard stay drops from the ladder and pick up his bow he takes an arrow and get ready to fire at Gror if the warrior attempts something. 

Jasper tries his bluff (roll 15+0). Gror listen carefully at the wizards menace. (sense motive xx+8 vs Gror bluff roll) The warrior stays calm visibely not affraid of the wizards threat. He keeps a cold eye on him. He motions the flaming sphere a few feets behind the militian who keep his position but seems worried about the burning sphere behind him. 

He quickly turns as Oculus approachs his hand in the air. As the wizards asks his questions (Diplomacy roll 18+5) Gror listen to him smiling almost laughing. 

"You are really brave for someone who is about to die. But I will give you a chance to repent before I kill you." The warrior seems to forget the other for a few second focusing entirely on Oculus. 

"Sadly,These killing were necessary if we are to achieve a greater good. We are seeking the source of magical knowledge. Knowledge that can push our civilisation hundred and perhaps thousands of years in the futur. "

He pauses a few second looking at the two wizards intermitently. "It's not too late to join us in our quest"
spoiler Solomon
[sblock]Solomon doesn't trust Gror. His twisted tongue seems quite trained in the art of deception but Solomon can see through his opponent lie. 
[/sblock]
spoiler Jasper
[sblock]
Jasper doesn't trust the warrior at all. 
[/sblock]
spoiler Oculus
[sblock]
For some reason Oculus trusts the warrior words. 
[/sblock]
spoiler Dai
[sblock]
Dai somehow beleive he could trust the warrior would he want to switch side
[/sblock]

OOC So how was the marathon Manzanita


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2005)

Solomon, seeing the action pause, takes the opportunity to sling his axe over his shoulder, freeing both hands for climbing the ladder.  Nothing Gror could say would possibly interest him.  Even if he were to say something about Jessica, Solomon would not believe him.  He begins to climb.  "Come!"  he says to the others.

marathon
[sblock]4:07 was my time.  Very painful for my knees, but a very positive experience otherwise.  It's rare that I've found myself surrounded by so many supportive, optomistic, positive people, let alone 10,000 of them.  I can see why some people just keep running them.[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 14, 2005)

Dai spits on the ground, he had fallen for men's trusted words before and ended up in shackles, he wasn't about to do so again.  Taking Solomon's lead, Dai waits for Solomon to get partway up, his sharp spear still at the ready should Gror or any of his men attempt anything.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 15, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> "You are really brave for someone who is about to die. But I will give you a chance to repent before I kill you." The warrior seems to forget the other for a few second focusing entirely on Oculus.
> 
> "Sadly,These killing were necessary if we are to achieve a greater good. We are seeking the source of magical knowledge. Knowledge that can push our civilisation hundred and perhaps thousands of years in the futur. "
> 
> He pauses a few second looking at the two wizards intermitently. "It's not too late to join us in our quest"




Jasper frowns at Gror's words."How would slaughtering a town help you get magical knowledge?  This is a complicated matter, and we shouldn't be talking about it in the sewer.  Meet me somewhere in the city above."

OOC:  Jasper tries to stall for time as the others climb out.  he retains his readied color spray for if Gror attacks.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 17, 2005)

"You did it for a greater good?  As a scholar of magic, I would like to learn more about this." Oculus considers Gror's words.    Hearing Jasper, he says "Yes, perhaps we should meet above."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 18, 2005)

Dai stay ready to attack. 

The soldier behind Gror readies his crossbow looking at the two wizards and nervously at the ball of fire burning behind him.

Solomon starts to climb (roll 8+4)the ladder but Gror and the soldier do not react. He quickly reaches the top of the ladder and pushes easily the sewer grate on the side. He sees a few people around the sewer grate trying to hear and see what's happening below. 

Trolm stays ready to react to Gror or the soldier. 

Gror listen carefully to what Jasper and Oculus have to say. Noticing their sudden interest, he concentrates his attention on them. 

OOC I will switch color for Gror, red is for Uder
"People are not ready for that, join me now and I will tell you both more about it. 

I agree that this isn't the best place to discuss come with me to my quarter and I will teach you... 

He lowers his sword in sign of peace and continues

"....more about what our master Uder is about to reveal the world. Then you will understand how the massacre in Prumen or Mok-Mok death was futile to us."

The warrior starts to laugh as he mention Prumen.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 18, 2005)

Solomon figures his chances at avoiding attention are nil, so he makes no attempt to cover or explain his weapons or the blood that covers his body.  He pulls out his bow and sets an arrow.  He tries to get at an angle where he could cover someone climbing up the ladder.  

"Come on!"  he shouts down to the others.  "We must make haste!"


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The witch grins of satisfaction as Xavier confess his curiosity. She subtely asks her guards to lower their weapons. They execute her order immediatly. The small guards raises their helmet and Xavier can see their face. There is no doubt in Xavier's mind these little humanoids looks like goblins. But Xavier never saw so well trained and docile goblins, executing orders like the best Mergovian soldiers.
> 
> The witch steps forwards and starts to talk slowly "Greeting young warrior, my name is Rafaella, I am a guardian of the faith a bit like you are. These are my soldier from the faitfull tribe of Sed Amsila" (knowledge History DC30). Xavier never heard about such a goblin tribes. "I detected an incredible talent She pauses and shake her head "Such a waste. If you want I can help you master things that are in you but that you aren't aware of" She finishes looking at him straight in the eyes. Her red eyes literally burning with excitement. She pause and calms down again. "But this isn't the reason why, I decided to spare your life. I have an offer for you and offer that would be a win/win situation for both of us. But before I tell you more I need to show you a few things for you to understand the gravity of the situation""
> 
> She points towards a small fume of smoke coming out of the wood in the distance and starts walking in that direction. The goblin also start heading that way but keeping an eye on him.




Xavier considers the witch for a moment. The warrior of Hieroneous sits still on his horse, using the time to calm his breathing. But his mind races.

Xavier is torn. 

The witch can help him understand what is going on. And Xavier is painfully aware of how little he understands what is going on. The events here around Pruman are tied to those in the temple of Hieroneous. That much Xavier knows from the tales of Master Conrad and Karn. But how and why, those are still unknown to him. And without those, he cannot truely judge what is happening the barony, nor how far the corruption has spread. And Xavier suspects it has spread far.

But that path is not without its dangers. The best intentions and strongest convictions are not always enough to to prevent a man form being lead from the path of light into darkness. The heretic Lord Addis the Butcher died, his soul black and putrid with corruption, still believing he did Hieroneous work. For a moment, doubt flutters in his heart like a black butterfly. The temptations of evil can be subtle and beguiling. Xavier wonders if he truely would have the strength to resist them.

Truely, the puritanical way is the safer. But it is also not really an option right now. Xavier glances at the goblin warriors around him. He doubts he would be able to get to the witch even if he wanted to. In the background he can hear the Baron's soldiers in ragged retreat through the foggy forest.

Xavier returns his attention to the witch.

"I will follow you and hear what it is that you have to say and see what it is that you wish to show me."


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC Good to have you back Doghead. 

Xavier heads in silence towards the smoke fume Rafaella leading the group. He feels that the goblin are keeping an eye on him but aren't directly threathening. Xavier's hound and horse follow him.

---

Jath continues his trek in the wood towards the temple (spot 4+6;listen 19+5) He suddenly hears something moving steathly in the bushes behind him.


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 19, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper continues waiting and lets Oculus talk to Gror.  If everyone except Oculus gets up the ladder then he'll flee.


OOC: He retains his readied action.  The flaming sphere winks out.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 19, 2005)

Kangaxx said:
			
		

> Jasper continues waiting and lets Oculus talk to Gror.  If everyone except Oculus gets up the ladder then he'll flee.




OOC:  Solomon is up the ladder!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 20, 2005)

Dai follows Solomon up the ladder, stowing his spear and making steady haste up towards the street.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2005)

Oculus strokes his chin thoughtfully.  Gror seemed trustworthy..  Speaking in a lower voice, one that Gror should hear easily but the others might have trouble hearing, he continues.

"Uder?  Wait, could you describe this Uder for me?  I just met an Uder the other day.  He is a very wise, very knowledgeable man.  He was talking about uncovering ancient magical knowledge that would create huge advances in the development of magic!  Is that the same Uder?  He asked me to join him in his research, but I didn't think he was serious about it."

"But... the massacre in Prumen... that really happened?  But it was necessary to uncover the magical knowledge?  Well, if it is the same knowledge that Uder is trying to discover... then yes! Gror, you seem like a very intelligent, capable man.  Yes, let's discuss this further.  Where is your quarters? I'd prefer not to meet in the sewers. How about we continue our conversation on the surface somewhere?"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2005)

The warrior eyes lit as the wizard agrees to his invitation. "Follow me, I will bring you to Uder and let him explain you the importance of its research and how you could contribute to our cause. I am sure that a scholar like you could greatly contribute."

He lowers his head like if he was thinking and raise it again. "But all this knowledge has a cost

Trolm seems confused by Oculus reaction and doesn't react.

Dai climbs the ladder (roll 15+3) without problem and joins back Solomon who is now completly surrounded by curious commoners.

Jasper makes his way to the edge of the sewer and tries to climb back out putrid water (roll 7-1) But can't get a good hold to climb. His feets keeps on slipping at the bottom of the sewers. 

Gror lowers his head like if he was thinking and raise it again. "But all this knowledge has a cost" He raises his sword again and direct his look towards the struggling wizard and Trolm who putted himself in front of Jasper. 

He turns towards Oculus again and with an interogating look he adds "Now the question is "Are you willing to pay that cost"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2005)

"Cost?  What cost?  Is it payback for Mok-Mok that you are looking for?  Remember the villagers are just simple-minded folk. They were only seeking vengeance for their friends and families.  How can simple villagers understand the best course of action sometimes requires sacrifices to be made?  Nothing of importance can be achieved without sacrifice of some sort.  It's a simple lesson, one of the truths the gods try to teach us. Aye, in fact, it is the willingness to make those sacrifices... that's where greatness lies."


----------



## doghead (Oct 26, 2005)

*Xavier Roce, Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier lets his hand rest lightly on the neck of his mount, and concidentally by the pommel of his sword. But Xavier has few illusions. If this is a trap he is unlikely to be able to fight his way out of it. His eyes move constantly over the goblins around him. If things go wrong, then speed will be his greatest asset. But he concentrates on retaining an outward appearance of calm. The mystic of the paladin, the aura of indomitable courage and strength can be one of their greatest protection.

ooc: I'm working on the asssumption that the aura of evil that Xavier detected came from the witch. Is that correct?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 26, 2005)

OOC: Correct Doghead, the stronger aura comes from the witch and the goblin also are identified as evil


----------



## Kangaxx (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper frowns at Oculus.  _He must have some plan in mind, Oculus couldn't possibly be suckered in by this murderer.  _He continues trying to climb out of the water.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2005)

Gror heading towards Trolm who holds a defensive position answers to Oculus "Our success depends on keeping our quest a secret. Anybody not with us should be disposed of as they could compromise the greatest discovery of all time"

Gror charges on Trolm. [roll 15] Trolm ready to receive Gror position himself to trust him as he get close by but Gror easily block his attack with the lower part of his double sword and performs a beautiful counter attack[roll 25;dmg 9] Trolm holding his position to protect Jasper dodges the double sword blow but almost fall in the sewer doing so. He springs back in position but seems to hurte his ankle as he falls back. 

(Climb roll 20-1) Jasper extract himself out of the sewer a few feets behind the injured Trolm. 

Initiative: 
Soldier1 19
Solomon 15+2
Trolm 11+
Jasper 10+1
Oculus 2+6
Gror 8
Dai 4+3

Dai and Solomon can now see Gror fighting Trolm below.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2005)

*OOC:*


How far below us are they?


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 7, 2005)

"Damnit! Fools!"  Solomon mutters.  Realizing Trolm will probably die if left to fight Gror on his own, Solomon takes a chance and fires an arrow into the melee, at Gror of course.

_OOC:  Including -4 melee penalty, +2 1d8 +3_


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 7, 2005)

OOC About 15 feet below


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 7, 2005)

Dai mutters the incantation to invoke the draining heat of the sun, hoping to slow the mighty Gror.









*OOC:*


Cast Sunstroke on Gror.  Causes heatstroke.  Takes 2d6 subdual automatically.  Fortitude save DC 13 or be fatigued, exhausted if already fatigued.  Can only be healed after heatstroke has been treated.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 9, 2005)

"Wait!" Oculus says to Gror as he tries to stop the fighting.  "He is with me, he follows my orders.  He's my retainer, my cohort.  He follows my commands.  I don't lead the the others, but this one answers to me, and he's proven very loyal and discreet.  If there are things you don't want him to hear, then we can talk privately.  But he stays with me."


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 18, 2005)

_OOC:  I hope this game isn't really dead.  I seem to have lost your email, DM.  I hope you're well and will return._


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 21, 2005)

I am terribly sorry guys life has been extremely harsh lately. But things are finally better and if you are still around I will resurrect the game.

Again Sorry for the long delay.


----------



## doghead (Dec 21, 2005)

ooc: Sorry to hear that things have been a little rough. Glad to hear that they are getting better. Great to have you back!

thotd


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 22, 2005)

I would be so psyched to get this going again.  Take your time and get your stuff done, DM.  As long as I know this game will continue at some point, I'm not worried about the exact timing.  I've become to fond of Solomon that if this game were to die, I'd try to ressurect him in some other game.  Not that it would ever be as good as this one, they way his is all interconnected with the plot here.  I hope Silentspace and Kangaxx are still active...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2006)

This message is left here for me to write what happened between the 21st of December and today


----------



## DarkMaster (May 16, 2006)

OOC Please correct me if you think that I forgot something.

OOC Dai was seriously injured but under a vigor spell.

As Solomon and and the other press forwards, the knigth stops them asking them to stay where they are.

The lieutnant gets his sword ready, "Sir, let us take care of those rogues." He says getting his sword ready. 

====

Oculus suddenly feels that the boat starts moving, slowly getting away from the peer. Near him on the deck he can see Captain Syl, looking at his men with a toughtfull and sligthly concerned look. As the boat leaves the dock Uder dissapears in the cargo bay where the orcs and Gror are. 

OOC Guys I will need your help to set back the mood. Please post what you remember and what you wanted your character to do, I will continue from there.


----------



## doghead (May 16, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> The lieutnant gets his sword ready, "Sir, let us take care of those rogues." He says getting his sword ready.




ooc: Yeah, thats pretty much how I remember it. Xavier had just said he would take charge and told the Lieutenant to go away. Xavier will continue this appraoch so long as it seems viable. But looks like the Lieutenant isn't going to do so. If Xavier senses that is the case and that the Lt. isn't going to be persuaded to leave ...

Xavier spurs his horse forwards. Hopefully he will knock the Lieutenant to the ground. If not, at least force the Lieutenant to leap aside while Xavier draws his sword.

"By Heironeous, and the King of Mergovie, I charge you with serving dark powers, and the murder of unarmed civilians, both here Mornonas and in Pruman! Yeild to me or I will send your soul to its foul master."

As the paladin of Heironous charges the Lieutenant, he keeps his sword ready to strike down the Lieutenant if he make any hostile moves.

ooc: From what I remember, Solomon had indicated that the Lt. was involved outside the church, and Karn that the Lt. was involved at Pruman. The Lt. also radiated evil iirc. However, despite his fighting words, Xavier would rather capture the Lt alive than kill him. 
* melee +8 (mw longsword, 1d8+1, 19x2) + Smite +3 to hit, +4 dam


----------



## Manzanita (May 16, 2006)

*Solomon Kreel half orc Ran4/Brb1*

Solomon smiles.  He had wanted only to escape, as he felt a fight here would attract too much attention and he thought the Paladin might take the side of the guards.  But this changes everything.  The Paladin had detected evil in the guards.  Perhaps he was a true follower of Heironeous, and not some monster in disguise.  Perhaps here was Solomon's chance to take revenge on one of his foes, one of the murderers of Prumen.  He hefts his axe and prepares to fight again.  If Xavier comes to blows with the guards, he'll leap in to attack.

_OOC:  I'll try to get Solomon's CS updated today for 5th level and his gauntlets of ogre power._


----------



## Kangaxx (May 19, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*

Jasper is so distracted by the sudden appearance of Karn and Valeria that he barely keeps track of the fight.  But with a glance at the lieutanent, he manages to restrain himself from running forward and assaulting them with questions.  Instead, he waits for the violence to start again before unleashing more of his magic. 

OOC:  Jasper delays until someone attacks again, if nobody does before his next turn. Once someone does, he will roll his sphere into the the guard, and cast magic missile on the lieutanent. Jasper is at full (24/24) health, has mage armor active, and 2 more rounds on his flaming sphere.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 25, 2006)

Xavier charges the officer who steps back giving him time to draw his sword. 


He then turns silently towards the Paladin, now accusing him, his sword in hand. 
(OOC Diplomacy to affect the surrounding crowd roll 19+14)

The crowd seems to rally around the paladin. 

The officer visibly loosing support pick up his sword looking at all around him. His faces exuding evil he shouts. "Your lives are about to end humans"

behind him the soldier that fell in the water is back on the peer with the other two who are quick to raise their sword back up. 

One of the sailor, who jumped to help Arthur, seems to have found him and is now returning towards the peer. 

initiative 
Dai 17+3 now at 2hp
Solomon 17+2 who lost 4hp
lieutnant 13
Jasper 12+1
other soldier 10
Karn 8
Xavier 7+1
Valeria 7
Trolm 6
soldier who fell in the water 4
injured soldier 4

Dai slowly recovering keeps his defensive stance protecting himself while his magic cure his body.

Seeing how things turns Solomon charges towards the lieutnant his axe in hand. The officer concentrated on Xavier doesn't offer much resistance. (roll 11+10;dmg 10+7) Solomon's axe strike the lieutnant right on the side of the chest pushing him a few feets back. The officer returns an evil and defying  look at Solomon as he realises that his devastating blow wasn't able to down his opponent. Any normal human couldn't have survived such a dangerous attack. 

The lieutnant enraged by Solomon's attack counter attack with a speed and grace that Solomon rarely seen (roll 15, roll 15) But the half-orc amazingly dodges and parry all of his attack. The lieutnant madness is only heightned by his opponent's luck. 

Jasper moves his flaming sphere towards the injured soldier near the water. (reflex save 6;dmg 10-5) The soldier is caught by surprise and can't do anything to dodge the spongious ball of fire. As the fire burns his skin he growl of pain for a few second before crashing unconcious on the ground. 

concentrating on the soldier Jasper invoke a missile out of thin air and redirects it towards the lieutnant. The energy bolt strikes him without much effect (dmg 3). The lieutnant stays focused on Solomon. 

The soldier looks with awe at his burning compagnion burning and at Jasper. The wizard being out of immediate reach (Solomon, Dai and Xavier being between him and the wizards) he moves in position to help his leader against the half-orc and engage him. Unable to find a flanking position he attacks him directly(roll 13). Again the half-orc defends himself perfectly. 

Karn drops his crossbow and unsheat his sword, he then slide down Xavier's horse and move towards the lieutnant. "Solomon, hold on tight" He then engages the lieutnant and his soldier who are now stuck between him and the ranger. (roll 24; dmg 7) The lieutnant who keeps his focus on Solomon maintain a lousy defense against Karn who take advantage of it to him in the leg. The lieutnant doens't even budge as the old men blade strikes him. 

Xavier moves his horse around the lieutnant who is now surrounded by three opponent. (roll 9+8+2 higher ground +3; dmg 6+5) The blade guided by Heireionous strikes the soldier between the shoulder and the neck. The blow seems to have somehow affected the warrior who almost drops a knee on the ground. Blood slowly starts to drip from his mouth as he starts swigning his sword at all around him yelling in a low tone and in an unknown language. 

Valeria casts a spell towards the third soldier. (will save 12) "Soldier you have no reason to fight me and my friends, we are here to help you"

The soldier stays perplex for a few second lowering his sword and moving out of the combat towards Valeria. Trolm suddenly take advantage of the situation and attack the defensless soldier. (roll 14+4;dmg 9) his blade strikes him the stomach. As Trolm pulls out his sword the soldier straighten up and engage Trolm in melee. Valeria seems very annoyed by the soldier reactions.


----------



## Ferrix (May 25, 2006)

Dai's eyes flash with anger and his kama's whirl into a frenzy of motion striking out at the second guard, leaving Solomon and Xavier to deal with the lieutenant.









*OOC:*


Whirling Frenzy: +4 Str, +2 AC, +2 on Reflex saves; Flurry +6/+6/+6 Magic Kama (1d6+3+magic (+2 if human), 20/x2); Dai should be at 12 hp, not 2 hp, he took twenty out of thirty last time (he leveled and got a +Con item for this reason alone).







*OOC:*





















*OOC:*










*OOC:*


----------



## doghead (May 26, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier is slightly taken aback as the lieutenant starts speaking in a strange tongue. The paladin rallies.

"Witness the true nature of this man. He is not the man he claims to be."

Xavier presses the attack.

"For Heironeous, Mornonas and Mergovie!"

ooc: * melee +8 (mw longsword, 1d8+1, 19x2)


----------



## Manzanita (May 26, 2006)

Solomon doesn't give a rat's ass about Heironeous, Mornonas and Mergovie, but he's happy to have the Paladin as his ally.  He senses a rare opportunity to inflict revenge against this man.  Only Uder and Gror rank higher as enemies.  With luck, the crowd, old friends and new on his side, Solomon's lips peel back from his jagged teeth, showing a dangerous smile.  He presses his attack.

_OOC:  Use 1 BAB in power attack here.  Just standard two handed dwarven war axe.  Always nice to see this game going again! +9 1d10+9_


----------



## DarkMaster (May 27, 2006)

Dai 17+3 now at 13hp
Solomon 17+2 who lost 4hp
lieutnant 13
Jasper 12+1
other soldier 10
Karn 8
Xavier 7+1
Valeria 7
Trolm 6
soldier who fell in the water 4
injured soldier 4


Dai surges from behind Solomon to help him in his fight with the soldier. Now outnumbered, their two opponents are now the one on the defensive. Dai surges like a feline on his opponent (roll 16+8;dmg 2+4) Dai slashes his opponent shoulder but that doesn't seem to affect him too much. 

Solomon presses the attack on the bleeding lieutnant who seems less in less capable of stopping the relentless attack coming from all directions. Solomon keeping his calm waits for an opportunity to open and strikes him in the chest (roll 17+9;dmg 7+9) but this time the officer is knock off his feet from the blow and crashes on the ground emmiting a low growl not having time to realise what just happened. 

OOC I will wait for Jasper action one more day.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 27, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*

OOC:  Sorry for the delay.  DM, I noticed that last round you had Jasper's magic missile spell do 1d4+1 damage.  But it should be 3d4+3 because he is casting the spell, as opposed to using his wand.

Seeing the lieutenant down, Jasper redirects his efforts towards the 3rd soldier.  With a swipe of his hand he directs his sphere into the man, before calling forth another volley of arcane misslies.

OOC: Jasper attacks the 3rd soldier with his sphere (last round before it vanishes) and magic missiles.


----------



## Ferrix (May 27, 2006)

*OOC:*


Why only one attack listed, with frenzy and flurry he got 3?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2006)

OOC Ferrix I assumed move and attack because Dai was behind recovering. Sorry about the missile for some reason I taugh you were getting your second missile at 6th)

The ball of fire heads towards the nearby guard. (save reflex 23, dmg (2+2)/2 -5) The guard dodges it and a few second later the ball dissapears. He then materialise the missile and points them towards the mergovian militian. (dmg 4+2+2+3) The missile strike true and the soldier steps back on the impact as smokes come out from his chest. 

The soldier injured by the magical attack look for a moment at his leader falling and then at his opponent and steps back slowly towards the water holding his sword in a defensive stance. "I surrender please don't kill me, I surrender" OOC this is the one fighting Solomon, Dai, Xavier and Karn. 

Karn seeing that his opponent seems to give up doesn't stop the fight. He steps forwards closing the gab between him and his opponent and presses his attack, his eyes burning with vengeance. "You won't get away so easily, I will make sure that your crime are punished, traitor" (roll 11) Karn strikes at the soldier with all his strength but the soldier on the defensive is able to parry his assault as he slowly moves back. 

OOC Doghead you can change Xavier action given that the lieutnant fell.


----------



## Ferrix (May 28, 2006)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC Ferrix I assumed move and attack because Dai was behind recovering. Sorry about the missile for some reason I taugh you were getting your second missile at 6th)












*OOC:*


I wouldn't have frenzied if I had to move, woops.  Just leave it at one normal attack.  Seems it's over anyways.


----------



## Manzanita (May 28, 2006)

_OOC:  Does Solomon recognize these two soldiers as having been in Prumen before the massacre?  If he thinks they were involved, as Karn seems to, then he'll continue to attack them.  If not, he'd rather let them go._


----------



## DarkMaster (May 28, 2006)

OOC Yes, Solomon recognizes them.


----------



## doghead (May 28, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous.*

"Spare them if they throw down their weapons."

Xavier scans the area to ensure that no-one else is threatening. If it is clear, he swings down from Sanfranedial and kneels by the fallen Lieutenant. Xavier want, needs to hear first hand the connection between Uder and Pruman. Xavier realises that he doesn't really have any desire to save the Lieutenant. The paladin is would be happy enough to let the Lieutenant die and earn whatever reward he was due for his service. But Xavier is willing to use his Lay on Hands if the Lieutenant is willing to talk. 

"You are about to reap what you have sown, Lieutenant. Are you ready to face whatever foul master you serve? Are you so sure of the reward that waits you in the hereafter?" Not really? I can help you put it off. But you have to tell me who you serve? 

- ooc -
Xavier will use his Lay on Hands sparingly. He will just as happily stick his finger in the Lieutenant's wounds to encourage the man to talk.


----------



## Kangaxx (May 28, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*

_Looks like everything is under control now.  I'll conserve my magic._  As the rest of the group deals with the remaining soldiers, Jasper runs over to Arthur to see if he is ok.  If Arthur is badly wounded, Jasper will give him a cure light wounds potion.


----------



## Ferrix (May 29, 2006)

Dai feints with his kama and snaps a foot out to catch his opponent upside the head.









*OOC:*


Unarmed (dealing nonlethal) +6 (1d8+3)


----------



## Manzanita (May 29, 2006)

Solomon will lay into any guards who remain fighting.  "The ghosts of Pruman will be avenged!"  he shouts.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 30, 2006)

Xavier kneels to help the lieutnant bleeding on the ground. He is barely conscious. He smiles as he sees the paladin approach. "I knew you wouldn't let me die, you are a good men." (sense motive xx+8, Xavier's sense tell him to be careful)

He then closes his eyes visibly exhausted but still seems to breath as Xavier asks his question he simply answers "Master Uder"

behind a few meter on the right a sailor is lifting Arthur on the dock. The elf seems badly wounded and isn't breathing. The sailor quickly attempts to ressucitate him, but the elf doesn't seem to come back to life. 

Valeria shouts at Trolm to stop figthing. "Trolm, He was on our side now we will have to kill him. " she says visibly angry as she invokes a fiery ray from her finger and targets the militian (roll 20 ; dmg 3+6+1+1) The soldier seems to loose balance as the ray strikes him in the shoulder. He steps back and regain his footing. (Jasper spellcraft 18+15 Scorching ray)

Trolm not initially paying attention to the witch words feel the heat of the ray as it zoom past him. taking advantage of the militian lost of balance (roll nat 20;nat1 dmg 7) he slit the militian throat who fells in on the ground holding his bloody neck without being able to emit any sound. Trolm turns towards Valeria as he finishes his motion. He look at her for a few second and says "Valeria, you are still alive???? What happened to Captain Farimond and the others?" The elite soldier seems sligthy reconforted to see a member of his unit alive. He even makes a very subtil smiles and his eyes for a short moment do not express vengeance. 

Dai approaches the last soldier cautiously moving left and right trying to find a breach in his defense. The soldier nervously walking back as he parry attacks from all three. Finally Dai foot surges towards his opponent's head. (roll 12+6) But the soldier moves at the last second dodging Dai's attack. 

Solomon seeing that his opponent doesn't drop his weapon keeps the pressure on the soldier. (roll 11+10) But the soldier is able to parry with his sword all of his attack. 

Jasper heads towards Arthur and gives him a curing potion. A second after, Jasper engulf the potion down his throath, Arthur makes a deep choke and water gets out of his lung he then starts to breath again. The young sailor who rescued Arthur thanks Jasper for his help. "This man owes you, his life without this potion I wouldn't have been able to save him, he was too weak."

The soldier still on the defensive continue to dodge and parry his opponent attack as he steps back again. Now on the edge of the dock he simply let himself falls into the water. Under the weight of his armor he quickly dissapears in the port water.


----------



## Manzanita (May 30, 2006)

Solomon is pumped full of adrenaline, wanting to talk to Karn, give some reward to the sailor who rescued Arthur, go after the man underwater, and kill the fiend leader.  The last takes precidence.  

He strides towards Xavier and the lieutenant.  "These men showed no mercy to the civilians of Pruman.  They butchered them all, men, women, children, the old - it mattered not to them.  This man has continued killing afterwards too.  It is time for him to meet his maker."


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of the Greenman*

"I have no wish to save you. You deserve what is coming to you. You are going to have to convince me that it is in my interest to do so?"

If Xavier notices Solomon's approach, the paladin puts up a hand in a timeless 'wait' gesture.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2006)

Xavier can hear the Half-Orc comment, as Solomon approaches the scene. 

The lieutnant now seems unconcsious and do not answers the paladin's question.

a crowd of curious is now gathered around the group but simply observes without trying to intervene, visibly convinced by the paladin that the guards were on the wrong side of the fence. 

Arthur with Jasper is scanning the scene around him, not really understanding what just happened.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier looks up at Solomon.

"We need to talk. Its good to see you again."


----------



## Manzanita (May 31, 2006)

_OOC:  Doghead, this is a bad moment for you to disapear for 5 days!_

Solomon embraces Karn. then lowers his voice to speak to Xavier.  This Paladin has done him a great service, and now is key to furthering his vengence.  "Er, Mr. Xavier.  This man, if he is a man, has a heart as black as the gods of hell.  He must not be allowed to continue his life of butchery.  We are leaving in a ship, Jasper, Trolm, Dai and I.  And leaving soon, along with that elf yonder.  We must hurry to rescue the last of the captives from the Prumen masacre, and bring justice to the murderers.  Do you believe now, what we have told you about those events?"


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 1, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Jasper heads towards Arthur and gives him a curing potion. A second after, Jasper engulf the potion down his throath, Arthur makes a deep choke and water gets out of his lung he then starts to breath again. The young sailor who rescued Arthur thanks Jasper for his help. "This man owes you, his life without this potion I wouldn't have been able to save him, he was too weak."




Jasper turns to the sailor that rescued Arthur.  "You did more to save him than I.  Thank you for showing me that there are still decent people in this city." 

After he finishes conversing with the sailor, Jasper leads Arthur back to the rest of the group.  "Those guards were sent here to hunt us down, but we were able to handle them with help from some friends." He gestures at Xavier, Karn, and Valeria.  "Now it is even more imperative that we hurry to the ship."


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2006)

Dai nods in agreement to Jasper's statement, being on the run was something he had become used to and staying around dying bodies never made things better.  "We best be getting on to the ship."


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2006)

OOC I won't move too fast, I want to see what Xavier will do.

Karn like Solomon hesitates as the soldier falls into the water. "Hopefully he will stay there forever." As Solomon embraces him the old soldier smiles and says "Good to see you alive Solomon, and as determined as ever" The old man then takes a long pause and try to catch his breath back. 


As Trolm mention the Captain's name Valeria's eyes sadden. "They were all killed, by Uder's men. We were ambushed near the village. They left me for death. I will tell you more later I don't think that we should stay here our mission could be compromised. Trolm seems confused by Valeria's answer, when she mentions the mission he stops and says with an ironic smiles. "Compromised our mission??? Ha Ha Lot's of thing have changed in the last day, my mission is now clear, I will continue the battle along with those men" On that he steps forwards and follow Jasper. 

Valeria looks at Jasper without a word almost as if she wasn't recognising him. (sense motive xx+8 vs bluff) Jasper looks at her straight in the eyes for about a second but is unable to judge if she recognises him and pretend not to or simply doesn't remember him. Jasper realises how beautifull the sorceress can be without her tatoo covering her face.  She then turns towards Trolm and follow him unconvincingly. 

Arthur still recovering, stands up helped by the wizard, He looks around notices the body on the ground, the three new adventurer and the sailor. He gratefully thanks him again and follow Jasper walking as if he was drunk.

The three warrior still lay on the ground uncouncsious and the crowd stays silent not really knowing what to do, but curious to see what will happen next.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 3, 2006)

_OOC:  Are there three warrors on the ground?  One stepped into the sea and dropped out of sight, didn't he?  Leaving the leader and one guard down and out._

"This one must be killed."  Solomon says to Xavier softly but firmly, referring to the leader.  "If we leave him, he will recover and resume his life of evil.  I will see him dead, and only by your blade could you stop me, maybe not even then.  Your companion Karn can vouche for his demonic ways."


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier stands and considers Solomon for a moment. The paladin glances around at the crowd, sensing the stillness, the anticipation. Xavier returns his attention to Solomon

"Do you accuse this man of the killing of the men, woman and children of Pruman? Do you accuse him of the killing of unarmed people and members of the town guard outside the Church of Heironeous upon the orders of the Black Panther, posing as a Priest of Heironeous?"

Xavier speaks calmly, but clearly. His voice carries easaily to the onlookers. He would rather keep the man alive. His testimony would tie Uder to the Black Panther and the killing in Pruman. But Xavier has no allies, no where to keep the man safely locked away. And judging by what he has heard, Xavier has no time to make any such arrangements. So the man has to die. But first, Xavier wants the people to understand why, and agree.

"And do you make these accusations having experienced these events firsthand, seen them with your own eyes?"

If Solomon does accuse the man, Xavier draws his dagger and kneels by the man.

"You soul is dark and corrupted with evil. There is too much blood on your hands to wash off. You deserve as much mercy as you showed to the people of Pruman. In the name of Heironeous who watches over and protects the good."

Xavier executes the Lieutenant.

Standing slowly, the paladin the crowed.

"Take his body to the temple of Hyrag*. Tell them what you have seen and heard. They will know what to do with it."

Xavier walks over to Sanfraniedal. Gathering up the reins he turns to Master Conrad.

"We can talk as we walk."

- ooc -
I'm pretty sure that Xavier is aware of both of the events mentioned, and the lieutenants connection with them. Someone mentioned the temple fight earlier, and Solomon connected the Lieutenant to the Pruman massacre. I think the Black Panther also talked a bit about the fight at the temple when Xavier met him. So hopefully it is all appropriate knowledge.
* I'm not sure which temple handles burials, so I took a guess. I assume Xavier would know for sure.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Dai leads the way smiling at Karn, he'd grown used to the old warrior and his absence had been quite profound these past days.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2006)

Solomon shouts his accusations to the crowd.  "This man was one of the killers of the people of Prumen.  This man, Karn, witnessed it first hand.  We arrived soon after and saw the bloodbath.  Several of the killers died by my hand later that day.  This man escaped, and was one of the leaders!"

Solomon is surprised when Xavier executes the leiutenant, but nods grimly.  He would be a good ally to have.  The other soldier deserves death as well, but Solomon figures him a pawn, and will not kill the helpless man.  Solomon ushers Xavier towards the boat.  He will count on Jasper to fill him in.  Solmon will take the rear, making sure Karn and the others come safely along.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 7, 2006)

As Xavier and Solomon starts talking about executing the guards on the streets they can feel the tension rises among the people, but none seems too daring to stop them. 

As Xavier's blade go through his opponent neck, his eyes opens wide. Xavier feels a burst of evil exulting from the body. The lieutnant looks with a smiles at the paladin and says "You won that one Xavier, but we will meet again" He ends up with an evil laughter. The voice resonates in his head for a few seconds almost as if it was a dream (will save 15+7;knowledge religion 2+7) Xavier realises that whatever it was, it projected an image and sound in his head and that obviously none around him saw or heard anything. 

As the blade finishes to slith the soldier's throat a portion of the crowd dispersed completly panicked, the other seems frozen for a few instant. As the paladin order them to dispose of the body none reacts. 

Arthur quickly regain his senses and moves as quickly as he can towards the east. "I don't really know what just happened but one thing is sure we must leave the city as quickly as possible. Follow me, the boat is not far from here.'

As Karn notices Dai he smiles back with a subtle sign of the hand. The old men also seems happy to see that the foreigner is still alive. He then with the very few energy he has left moves along the rest of the group.

The group makes it fairly quickly to the boat, behind them they starts hearing the thrill of the guard's whistle who probably just discovered the body. They quickly steps on the plank between the dock and the boat and steps inside the boat. 

The crew quickly moves the horse on the main dock. Once there they are lowered with some kind of crane hang to the central mast. The horses are lowered in the lower deck. Below Xavier and the others notices more horses in what seems to be a small stable. From the upper deck they can't see more than 4 other horses below. 

Arthur looks at the guards far away then turns towards the port gate and says "We're gonna have to be quick" He then shouts at the sailors around. "Release the boat" He simultanously pull on a rope raising the main mast of the little ship. The boat is about 100 feet long with three mast and two large sail. (knowledge Engineering/arch Jasper roll 11+10) Jasper recognises that the boat is fairly recent and build for speed, the boat also seems capable of crossing the ocean. He remembers studying these new design of boat developed in the Kronerg Republic. (The boat actually looks like an early 19th century clipper). More than 3 dozens sailors can be seen on deck. 

Arthur who now seems to have fully recovered is ordering the crew, making sure that the impressive boat leaves the port as quickly as possible. 

OOC Anyone knows if Oculus is still following the thread? I think it is a good time to start a new thread as everybody is leaving the city.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Dai smiles, for once he felt free.  The last memories he had of shipboard travel were particularly unpleasant, this time he imagined feeling the cool spray of the ocean across his face, the gentle sway of the seas.  He could grow to appreciate it.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 10, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> Xavier walks over to Sanfraniedal. Gathering up the reins he turns to Master Conrad.
> 
> "We can talk as we walk."



"Very well, but there is something else I need to know first."  Jasper turns to Karn, and takes a few seconds to collect himself before speaking, but the depth of emotion in his words still comes still comes through as a slight tremble in his voice.   "Karn, the last time I saw you, you were on your way to my uncle's house.  But the next time I saw my uncle's house, it was a buring wreckage.  What happened?  Do you know where my family is?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 10, 2006)

Solomon is also very interested in hearing of Karn's adventures.  Presumably Karn evinces trust in Xavier, after which Solomon is glad to fill him in on the details of their exploits as well.  This Valeria he has never met, but generally trusts the opinions of his friends.  If Trolm and Jasper and Karn trust her, then Solomon will accept her into the group.


----------



## doghead (Jun 11, 2006)

*Xavier Roce, Male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier leaves Karn to get reacquainted with his companions. The paladin attends to the horses, removing their saddle and gear, rubbing them down and seeing they have something to eat and drink. If he can listen in on the conversation, he will, still trying to put the pieces together. In particular he watches Lt Xilif. He is still not sure about her.

When he is done, he finds a quiet place to sit and wait for Master Conrad to seek him out. While he waits, Xavier considers the events that unfolded since he arrived in Mornonas, and pray for Heironoeous's strength and wisdom in dealing with them. In taking on the guard, Xavier knows he has openly set his blade against Uder, and all those who support the Councillor. And in that group he suspect he will find the Barron. Somewhere in among the lights of Mornonas.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 12, 2006)

Karn smiles back at the wizard and says with a bit of proud"Do not worry Jasper. I got there before them, your uncle left with your aunt before the attack. He told me that he would hide in his house in the mountain."

Jasper remembers that day where his uncle finally understood how to cast teleport, a few days later he had bought that house in the Axyrian mountain about a 1000 miles south east from here.

On the boat things are moving fast. The large boat slowly gets away from the dock. A few gards on the dock are whistling and ordering the boat to stop. Arthur stays calm keeping an eye on the ports door and it's two balista mounted on the two towers. 

The long boat manoeuver among the smaller boat and makes it to the door before the two large metallic door even start to close the access. Arthur then carefully turns the boat towards the north east to follow the current up to the sea. The king river while quite large isn't particularly shallow. The river is about 200-400 feet wide on average. 



Behind them nobody seems to follow them, around the group can enjoy the nice country side. On both sides of the river they see farms which are taken advantages of the water proximity and light forest. For 5 days they follow the king's river on "The intrepid" crossing many merchant ship carrying their goods from Domus to Talos and the other Mergovian city. The 5 days allow the group to socialise with the crew and/or rest, study build magic item etc...

A few hours in the trip Valeria introduces herself to Solomon and Jasper "Hello, since it seems we will have to work together I might as well introduce myself, my name is Valeria Xilif Lt in the 82nd regiment of the King.

She winks seductively at Jasper and adds "I think you knew that before Jasper" She pauses looking at the wizard reaction before adding on a sadder tone "I can't see Oculus, your friend, what happened to him???" she finishes pulling her long black hair behind her head. 

Karn stays near Solomon without saying a word but visibly not interested by what the young lady has to say. 

OOC Let's role play the introduction a little before I start the new thread.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 12, 2006)

Solomon extends his hand to Valeria.  "Solomon Kreel."  He intones in his baratone.  "Do you know Trolm, too, then?  How did you get involved in this?"

Solomon is quite interested in this seeming coincidence.  That two soldiers from the same regiment have joined his cause.  "What was the 82nd regiment doing near Prumen?  Do you have other allies in the military you can talk to, to help the truth come out?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 12, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

For the moment Xavier is content to sit back and listen; he has already met most of them in the temple. He is particularly interested in what Valaria has to say, and who she knows. For it seems that Valaria has already crossed paths with some of Master Conrad's party; Master Conrad himself, and the soldier called Trolm by Xavier's current reconing. Later, Xavier will find time to talk to them about Valaria. Whether he does so with her present he hasn't decided. He is leaning towards doing so, for secrecy and secrets tends to have a corrupting influence on trust. But the question remains, _can they trust the priestess?_

The other thing he need to do is see if one among the party can identify the magic of the shield and sword. But it is not urgent, as Xavier has no intention oof abandoning his own weapons at this point.

_Perhaps after we have eaten would be a good time to settle some things._


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 13, 2006)

She turns towards Solomon and makes him a friendly smile "I indeed know Trolm and Jraq who were assigned to protect the two wizards. As I can see Oculus and Jraq didn't make it. 

Sadly I don't know the motive of our operation, only our squad leader was informed. Captain Farimond" (knowledge history DC 10 Xavier, Solomon 12+1, 14+1) Both of them heard about the heroic soldier and his unit who helped turned the tide at Brodenbak " and the rest of our unit dissapeared mysteriously, captured by powerfull forces surrounding the message. These forces made a deal with the warrior of Hereionous and I must know travel with him to ensure his success. "

Trolm who was sligthly at the back approaches as she talks about the Captain. He doesn't seem to beleive what he just heard. He looks at her dissapointed"You let them down, what kind of deal these forces offered you to betray the captain and the rest of our unit" Trolm turns towards Solomon conflicted, he looks at him for a few seconds and mumble "We got to go back, we got to save the captain"

Valeria adds on a lower and deep tone "I am affraid it's too late, Trolm" 

Trolm seems hurt by the news he lowers his head and slowly brings it back up his eyes now again showing determination "The more people die, the stronger my determination"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 13, 2006)

"If your captain is still alive, he can take care of himself.  Uder is at the center of all this, and it is he we now pursue.  You are doing the right thing, Trolm."  Turning back to Valeria, he says, "Jraq was killed in the sewers as we sought to penetrate Uder's lair.  Oculus left us soon thereafter.  He went with G'ror, one of Uder's leiutenants.  I don't know why.  Perhaps he has betrayed us.  Perhaps he was under magical duress.  Perhaps he thought he could infiltrate their organization.  Perhaps we shall meet him again."

Solomon then turns to Xavier.  "Are you now with us?  Our path is a lonely and dangerous one.  We believe Uder has certain captives with him, the Prumen merchant Frender Almant and his daughter Jessica.  We are being assisted by these elves,"  Solomon gestures around.  "They are part of some loose organization opposed to Uder.  They won't tell us much more.  Uder seems to be after some stones, which he wants to use to gain powerful magics.  Do you know more of this?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier nods.

"Yes, I learnt a little at the fort of the goblins after I was captured."

Xavier pauses for a moment, not really sure of how to continue. It sounds so unreal, here, so far from where it happened. He looks around to see who among the ships crew might be able to overhear. Reluctantly, he opens his divine sense and scans the area for evil. Xavier hates the implied distrust inherant in the action. But in this case, he needs to be sure. If he sense nothing, he continues.

"There I met a goblin priestess who claimed to be from the world above. The stones, she claimed, belong to her goddess. And they want them back. I met Valaria at the fort as well, although at that time she was not dressed as she is now. There, at the fort, she was the priestess as well. Both Valaria nad her mistress tried to convince me to surrender myself to the power of their goddess. I refused.

Xavier glances over at Valaria.

"Perhaps she did not. Perhaps she was given no choice. Or perhaps her loyalties have been with the goblin priestess's Goddess all along. Regardless, her loyalties are with the goblin priestess now as far as I can tell."

"As for the stones, the priestess claimed they have great power. Brought together, they would give the weilder even more power. More power than we are ready for, apparently. But what the stones are used for by the goddess's devotees, the priestess was evasive on. She radiated evil, although Valaria does not, but she ... she ... " Xavier shakes his head, stuggling to find the words to express the experience. "The goblin priestess did not sound like some Lich Lord or chromatic Dragon, bent on terror and distruction and domination," he concludes hastily.

Xavier shrugs and looks at bit sheepish at the lameness of his effort.


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 14, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*

Karn's news draws a huge smile from Jasper, which he has to suppress for the rest of the trip to the boat.  

Once there, Jasper listens quietly to his companion's discourse on recent events.  When Xavier mentions the stones, he frowns remembering that Oculus had the book about them, but refrains from sharing the information just yet.  Instead he waits to hear what Valeria has to say about being a priestess of an evil goddess.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2006)

OOC Xavier doens't feel any evil.

Trolm contains his rage as he hears the paladin describes what he went through. 

Valeria stays calm, and asnwers "I guess I won't be able to maintain the secret any longuer. She lowers her head reflecting.

"The followers of Enirdnas, need your help like you need ours. 

Uder must be stoped and the stones returned to their legitimates guardian. Like I told Xavier, once the stones are returned you won't hear from us. We will dissapears from your lifes like if we were a dream and continue to ensure that you don't destroy your world."

Valeria pauses for a few moment letting everyone absorb what they just learned.

She then turns towards Solomon and look at him straight in the eyes with a very convincing look(roll sense motive for all) "Indeed Solomon, we must find these two. But you will have to be careful, they are not prisoner. Mr Almat is a dangerous high priest of Enirdnas, he lived too long among your kind and got corrupted. He now joined Uder, probably hoping to fool him at the last minute and gain sole control of the stones.

She laughs at the half-orc surprised, as her viper enroll itself around her arm.  "I know Solomon, the truth isn't always the best thing to hear"  

Trolm seems under shock. Karn looks at her unimpressed "Mr Almat was a good men, never doing anything bad for the community, always helping the one in need"

She smiles at what she seems to consider a naive comment. "Karn, evil is much more subtile and insidious than you think"


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2006)

_OOC:  Has Solomon heard of Enirdnas?  I can't remember anything about this deity, really._

"Mr. Almat was not kind to me."  Solomon says to Karn.  "But he did help me in some ways.  We did find a book in his study that related to the stones.  I am more concerned with his daughter, Jessica.  Do you know ougth of her?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2006)

*Xavier roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier once again listens carefully to what Valaria has to say bout her Godess. Again he is puzzled by the discontinuity between what the Godess seems to want to achieve, and what she claims to be. Somewhere Xavier is missing something.

"Evil is what people do. Sometimes doing evil can become so intergral that it becomes who they are. Do you consider yourself to be evil Valaria?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 18, 2006)

Dai listens passively to the conversation, his mind wandering elsewhere, back to his homeland.  He doesn't comment, he'd been drawn into this affair and knows little on what they are speaking of.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 20, 2006)

OOC Kangaxx, do you want Jasper to study some spell or build some magic items during the 5 day trip? 

Valeria looks at Solomon for a few seconds with eyes expressing pain and regrets. "You won't like what I will say warrior...  She pauses looking at the sky then looks back at him "Perhaps it's not too late, perhaps you'll be able to change her destiny.

She turns towards Xavier amd answer him. "The balance between good and evil must be maintained. Chaos only leads to destruction, which prevent living races from building anything significant. Knowledge, construction, magic, understanding of one self can only exist within very controlled and ordered environement. 

I do not consider myself evil but that is meaningless, everybody likes to think that what they are doing is for their or the greater good. "

Trolm listen to Valeria extremely confused, he seems to wonder where did she got all that. 

OOC new thread once the discussion and the five day preparation is done. 
Liberty


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2006)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Valeria looks at Solomon for a few seconds with eyes expressing pain and regrets. "You won't like what I will say warrior...  She pauses looking at the sky then looks back at him "Perhaps it's not too late, perhaps you'll be able to change her destiny.




Solomon is very serious as he waits for her to continue.  "Tell me.  I am not weak.  Tell me the truth.  Hold nothing back."


----------



## Kangaxx (Jun 22, 2006)

*Jasper Conrad*



			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> She turns towards Xavier amd answer him. "The balance between good and evil must be maintained. Chaos only leads to destruction, which prevent living races from building anything significant. Knowledge, construction, magic, understanding of one self can only exist within very controlled and ordered environement.
> 
> I do not consider myself evil but that is meaningless, everybody likes to think that what they are doing is for their or the greater good. "
> 
> ...





Jasper nods as she speaks.  "I agree.  But Uder also claims to be working towards a greater good.  How can we be sure that your good isn't just as perverted as his?"

OOC:  Jasper will use the time to copy some scrolls into his spellbook: Locate Object, Flaming Sphere, Invisibility, Lightning Bolt, and Arcane Sight.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2006)

*Xavier Roces, male human Servant of Heironeous*

Xavier turns to Valaria.

"I agree with Solomon. Tell us. Ley us decide for ourselves."


----------

